# MyGlam - June 2012 Bag



## ValentineLissar (May 29, 2012)

Hi all,

I think it's time we start a June thread especially since it's so close to June already AND we have some potential spoilers for it.  So come and discuss this month's bag here!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mirandamanda (May 29, 2012)

I like the sneak peak of the bag that I've seen, its nice that its different than the previous ones


----------



## eclipsechick08 (May 29, 2012)

I think Junes bag is simply adorable! I'm hoping its sturdy enough to use as an actual clutch.


----------



## motherofall6 (May 29, 2012)

where do u see the spoilers??? i cant find any on fb?


----------



## eclipsechick08 (May 29, 2012)

Some ladies got an email containing a picture. I'll try and find it and post it. Edit: Found it.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (May 29, 2012)

Just posting for later  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancaanli (May 29, 2012)

I wonder what we can expect to be in the bag this month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## spmblueeyez (May 29, 2012)

They seem to be running a little late on spoilers, which sucks because I'm trying to decide whether or not to cancel. This would be my 3rd bag, the first I was mostly happy with but the shipping sucked. I never got a shipping notification and after 2 emails too them it finally just showed up the last week of the month. The second bag shipped very quickly, but I had no interest in anything in that bag, so it all went to my 12 year old for play. I'm really hoping they put out some spoilers before the first....


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (May 29, 2012)

I like that bag! I'm a sucker for anything that sparkles.


----------



## Jazbot (May 29, 2012)

I have a feeling they will be sending spoilers after they charged us on the 1st.


----------



## Jazbot (May 29, 2012)

I have a question ladies...how do you post a picture in the spoiler?

Just copy and paste?


----------



## motherofall6 (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *eclipsechick08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Some ladies got an email containing a picture. I'll try and find it and post it.
> 
> Edit: Found it.


 nice!! thanks for posting


----------



## zadidoll (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *eclipsechick08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Some ladies got an email containing a picture. I'll try and find it and post it.
> 
> Edit: Found it.


 I have to admit I'm _*not *_impressed by the picture. It seems even more cheaply made... glued together versus sewn.


----------



## Jazbot (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have to admit I'm _*not *_impressed by the picture. It seems even more cheaply made... glued together versus sewn.


 I like the bag I think it's cute..but Zadidoll your right...I am a street wear brand owner...and i print stuff on merchandise all the time...I honestly think they can get a bit craftier with the bags either screen prints or emproid their logo onto a nice bag....there for there brand gets marketed more when people use the bags.

The prices for mass bulks are super cheap..and u can change the font or add a design to go with the theme every month...I think if you just invest in one or two different good quality bags and use the first idea..people would complain less..

But this is just me brain storming...


----------



## ladygrey (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have to admit I'm _*not *_impressed by the picture. It seems even more cheaply made... glued together versus sewn.


 I think the idea of a sparkly, glittery bag is really, really cute. But, I'm gonna have to agree--it looks like its made of cardboard or something. Not too impressive.


----------



## StellaSunshine (May 29, 2012)

A standard snap is a little smaller than 1/2" (just looked it up on the internet).  So I wonder how big this is and what would fit inside?  Hmmmmm


----------



## mirandamanda (May 29, 2012)

Isn't it nice to get something different though? I mean, I'm pretty thankful for the cheapy bags every month but maybe thats because I have a problem with 'collecting' makeup bags...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (May 29, 2012)

I must say I'm a little worried the glitter is going to make a mess everywhere...


----------



## glamourdolleyes (May 29, 2012)

I agree. I like that it is different (non zipper) than the others that we have received. I don't normally keep the bags because I have a trillion zipper bags but this maybe a keeper.



> Originally Posted by *mirandamanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Isn't it nice to get something different though? I mean, I'm pretty thankful for the cheapy bags every month but maybe thats because I have a problem with 'collecting' makeup bags...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ibedatfinemami (May 29, 2012)

It reminds me of a check holder lol but I do love the gold and glitter but like Beauty-flawed mentioned I hope it doesn't shed off the glitter and make a big mess!


----------



## Linabunnie (May 29, 2012)

Im dying to findout whats actually IN The bag! Havent found anything so far  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Foureaves (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a feeling they will be sending spoilers after they charged us on the 1st.


 Hehe, that's exactly what I was thinking.  I'm so on the fence about cancelling, I keep looking for June spoilers, but nothing yet. I've been with MyGlam from the start, but I have a GlossyBox coming which looks so AWESOME, Birchbox, and Beauty Army sub, I need to cancel one for sure!!  Beauty Army, sadly, is failing to impress lately too, but at least they have a skip option.


----------



## viccckyhoang (May 29, 2012)

looks flimsy but oh so cute :]


----------



## samplegal (May 30, 2012)

Yeah, this one is one the verge of being cancelled. Since there won't be any more brushes (I hope), I'm waiting to see what they fill the bag with this month.


----------



## Baberanza (May 30, 2012)

Although the bag looks cheaply made, I'm still happy about it...this is the make or break month for me, so I hope the inside is good, too


----------



## CaliMel (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have to admit I'm _*not *_impressed by the picture. It seems even more cheaply made... glued together versus sewn.


That's what it looks like to me. and I have to say, honestly, it reminds me of a bag made out of sandpaper. It has the same exact color and the same textural look of sandpaper to me.

I really really hope it's not like that in person.

But it looks like it's flimsy and glued and will feel like fine grit sandpaper, so I'm really curious what it actually is like in real life.

This month is also my "make or break" month. I have two Julep Subs, one of which I will be skipping from now on because that's just too much, a Glossybox sub, Two birchboxes, one of those is getting cancelled as well, and then this one. So I definitely need to cut back somewhere and this one is at the bottom of my list of sub boxes so far. I REALLY really really wanted to like this sub soooo badly. But it just isn't cutting it for me so far. So this is definitely my deciding month.


----------



## KaraMoore (May 30, 2012)

I'm very much on the verge of cancelling this subscription. I just got my glambag a few days ago...

I have never had an issue with delivery but for some reason my bag was sent back to MyGlam after attempting to deliver it once. I know there wasn't an issue with my mailbox because I got mail on the day it says they attempted to deliver. I never got the opportunity to pick it up at the post office or have it dropped off at my door so I was a little unhappy about that. I emailed them and they got back to me quickly but it still took almost another 2 weeks for me to finally get my bag. The makeup bag smelled so terrible. It smells like the cheap, chinese glue that they use in counterfeit products. The lipstick color was decent but I just don't feel like I'm getting my money's worth in these bags anymore. I hated the nail decals and just added the brush to the set and threw it in my makeup tub. I feel like I get a much better deal out of the products from BirchBox with the loyalty points, etc. Plus, I never feel like i'm getting super cheap products... even in their small samples. 

I'm not at all impressed by this bag. It looks cheap and, like CaliMel said, it reminds me of sandpaper. I'm not a fan of glitter bags because they shed so much and my husband HATES glitter with a passion. Lol. I look forward to their sneak peeks since we don't get a choice of what products we are getting or the option of skipping a month. It's kind of shady that they are waiting until after they have charged everyone to release even one sneak peek of the products and sent the bag sneak peak out to only a few people in their emails. I am subscribed to their email notifications and I didn't get a preview of the bag. 

The month before was a step up in quality but it seems like they are starting to take 2 steps back. If this bag is as disappointing as last months then I will definitely be cancelling and maybe pick up another BB subscription.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (May 30, 2012)

Sneak peek!


----------



## Samantha Calkin (May 30, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=375873282459999&amp;set=a.274110929302902.59842.235333279847334&amp;type=1&amp;theater

Sneak Peek -  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope the URL works.


----------



## Angelaelle (May 30, 2012)

When I first saw it I thought the bag was made out of corkboard! It looks incredibly cheap, but much like some people, some things don't photograph well. I won't judge until it's in my hands. This is my make or break month for MyGlam as well. I have far too many subs, and need to start culling the herd.



> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's what it looks like to me. and I have to say, honestly, it reminds me of a bag made out of sandpaper. It has the same exact color and the same textural look of sandpaper to me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jazbot (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hmmmm, Eye Shadow?  or Eye liner again? or Lip Liner?

aaah I just read the Sneak...it's more than one product...def eye liner...and hmmm


----------



## EllynoUta (May 30, 2012)

the colors are all rather light, so it looks like lipliner. but then theres the june 2012 thing, which looks like eyeliner....but they may have just used that to write the month and be cute...

im going with lipliner.



> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## glamourdolleyes (May 30, 2012)

I agree with lip liner. Some people were saying liquid liner but its pretty easy to tell its a pencil of some sort. Liquid liners have a different look to them.

The fact that they posted mainly pinks or light colors makes me lean towards a lip liner instead of an eye liner.


----------



## KaraMoore (May 30, 2012)

I believe it's lip liner as well. I don't really wear lip liner so it's kind of eh for me. The black looks more like sharpy than liquid liner, in my opinion, so I think it's just there for decoration. Could they be a blush as well? Some of them look a little bright and others look so baby pink that it would look strange for lip liner. Who knows...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hezzie (May 30, 2012)

I like the "bag" and I think its cute but it looks like a paper coupon holder lol


----------



## princess2010 (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Hezzie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like the "bag" and I think its cute but it looks like a paper coupon holder lol


Great idea! I don't care about the bags. Like not even a little, but this one may make a good coupon holder!


----------



## zadidoll (May 30, 2012)

The black could be a eyeliner marker. NYX does make three.


----------



## princess2010 (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The black could be a eyeliner marker. NYX does make three.


I would LOVE that!


----------



## ibedatfinemami (May 30, 2012)

yes that looks awesome!


----------



## mirandamanda (May 30, 2012)

I'd love the eyeliner!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (May 30, 2012)

I have tried the super fat one and it kinda sucked. It didn't give the super black effect that most are looking for in a liquid liner. I would love to try one of the skinny ones!!

Love NYX of course!


----------



## StellaSunshine (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's what it looks like to me. and I have to say, honestly, it reminds me of a bag made out of sandpaper. It has the same exact color and the same textural look of sandpaper to me.
> ...


 Maybe it's like an emery board material and we can file our nails with it, too?   LOL LOL


----------



## samplegal (May 30, 2012)

I haven't played with a liquid liner pen in a long time, and would love to get that.


----------



## lovepink (May 30, 2012)

Have not yet updated my billing info. Am afraid if I update I will get billed twice. On the flip side I guess by not updating I may not get a bag either. Like many others I am on the fence about My Glam. I mostly have that but "what if next month is so awesome?" worry!


----------



## Samantha Calkin (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have tried the super fat one and it kinda sucked. It didn't give the super black effect that most are looking for in a liquid liner. I would love to try one of the skinny ones!!
> 
> Love NYX of course!


 I TOTALLY agree.. I had the skinny marker one and it's not very "vivid" if you catch my drift i feel i need to go over my eye like three times in order to get the maximum amount of "blackness" as I want  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Samantha Calkin (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Have not yet updated my billing info. Am afraid if I update I will get billed twice. On the flip side I guess by not updating I may not get a bag either. Like many others I am on the fence about My Glam. I mostly have that but "what if next month is so awesome?" worry!


 I didnt update either, I didn't even think about being billed twice! I better not! but I was reading an email I got and they said you'll get it but it might not be on time? I feel like its a threat if we don't update our information


----------



## ValentineLissar (May 31, 2012)

Hey Zadidoll,

What makes you think that it's the Nyx marker specifically?  Or was that just a hunch?  Don't want to misinformation to get passed around.


----------



## calexxia (May 31, 2012)

Considering that NYX has been one of their "go-to" suppliers (particularly for full-size items), it makes sense, ya know? Plus, heck, if it's speculation (which at this point, it is) I don't reckon there COULD be such a thing as genuine "misinformation".


----------



## ValentineLissar (May 31, 2012)

Well, I guess what I was trying to get at was "let's not get our hopes up" for one specific Nyx product. Enough people seem disappointed that MyGlam doesn't deliver. I wouldn't want to add fuel to the fire with things that they weren't even trying to hype up.

We don't even know if we're getting eyeliner or if the person leaking sneaks just drew doodles on her hand.


----------



## calexxia (May 31, 2012)

Oh, for sure. I totally get what you mean about people taking speculation as gospel truths  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

That said, I still think it's not a far stretch to presume it's a NYX product since they've had NYX in so many of the bags so far, ya know?


----------



## lovepink (May 31, 2012)

Yeah I agree it does feel like that!  I'm glad I'm not the only one who hasn't updated!  Guess I might be rolling the dice this month!  I guess I have tomorrow to decide.....



> Originally Posted by *Samantha Calkin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didnt update either, I didn't even think about being billed twice! I better not! but I was reading an email I got and they said you'll get it but it might not be on time? I feel like its a threat if we don't update our information


----------



## zadidoll (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ValentineLissar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey Zadidoll,
> 
> What makes you think that it's the Nyx marker specifically?  Or was that just a hunch?  Don't want to misinformation to get passed around.


 As mentioned, NYX has been their "go-to" company. It's just a guess, I said it "COULD BE". While it hasn't been confirmed as NYX it was pretty much confirmed it's NOT Urban Decay as the comment Mira (MyGlam Social Media Manager) said was Urban Decay liners were in the April bag.



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The black could be a eyeliner marker. NYX does make three.


----------



## CaliMel (May 31, 2012)

See, I like those lipliner colors, and the eyeliner looks pretty cool.

But I feel like I can just buy those products from NYX if that's what I really end up wanting out of the bag. I dunno.

My billing info still has to be updated as well, and at this point I'm thinking it's better to just let it go and not update it.

I feel bad, because their CS is sooooo nice. They were increadably accomedating and kind to me when my account got deleted due to the website glitch. (sorry for the spelling errors, for some reason my spellchecker won't work on this site!)

I think they're a great company, and the bags are cutesy and have alright stuff in them. They just aren't quite what I want out of a sub service I guess.


----------



## Hezzie (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ValentineLissar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, I guess what I was trying to get at was "let's not get our hopes up" for one specific Nyx product. Enough people seem disappointed that MyGlam doesn't deliver. I wouldn't want to add fuel to the fire with things that they weren't even trying to hype up.
> 
> We don't even know if we're getting eyeliner or *if the person leaking sneaks just drew doodles on her hand. *


 I was thinking that. It looks more like sharpie doodles than eyeliner to me.


----------



## StellaSunshine (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah I agree it does feel like that!  I'm glad I'm not the only one who hasn't updated!  Guess I might be rolling the dice this month!  I guess I have tomorrow to decide.....


 I haven't updated my billing either but I have a year subscription that ends in December.  I want to wait to see how Myglam evolves over the next few months and decide in the fall whether or not to resub.  If I do, I'm going to choose the monthly option next time.


----------



## Denise Moya (May 31, 2012)

> I was thinking that. It looks more like sharpie doodles than eyeliner to me.


 I haven't wrote on my skin with a Sharpie in a long time but if I remember right it use to 'bleed' pretty bad on skin and I don't see much of that in this picture  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jazbot (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Hezzie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was thinking that. It looks more like sharpie doodles than eyeliner to me.


 In the post it did state *some of the products* for June which indicates more than one.


----------



## ValentineLissar (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> In the post it did state *some of the products* for June which indicates more than one.


 Maybe.  I would have interpreted the "some" of the products as being variation of different colored lip liners that are going out, not that they were sneaking two completely different products in the same picture.  But who knows? I would be pleasantly surprised if I got a lippie liner and a eye liner.


----------



## Jazbot (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ValentineLissar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe.  I would have interpreted the "some" of the products as being variation of different colored lip liners that are going out, not that they were sneaking two completely different products in the same picture.  But who knows? I would be pleasantly surprised if I got a lippie liner and a eye liner.


 Let's hope for the best! lol It does show a variation of colors ...but some of the textures seem different..


----------



## spmblueeyez (May 31, 2012)

Am I the only one here who doesn't see lipliner? It's a product I don't use so I could very possibly be completely wrong, but when I first saw the pic on fb I thought lip or eye crayons...again, i'm probably wrong. My guess tho, is since the theme is "out all night," whatever we're getting is meant to last a while, so a liquid eyeliner would make sense. I just hope this bag is a good one, because its deciding whether I cancel or give them another chance.


----------



## MzBrownbeauty (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think the idea of a sparkly, glittery bag is really, really cute. But, I'm gonna have to agree--it looks like its made of cardboard or something. Not too impressive.


 I co-sign. I like the idea but the execution (@ least from the pic) makes it look like two pieces of cardboard glued together  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Am I the only one here who doesn't see lipliner? It's a product I don't use so I could very possibly be completely wrong, but when I first saw the pic on fb I thought lip or eye crayons...again, i'm probably wrong. My guess tho, is since the theme is "out all night," whatever we're getting is meant to last a while, so a liquid eyeliner would make sense. I just hope this bag is a good one, because its deciding whether I cancel or give them another chance.


 I don't remember if I posted it here or on their wall but I said I thought these look like NYX Jumbo Lip Pencils or something similar. It's simply my guess as to the pinks.


----------



## xlisaa (May 31, 2012)

Another Sneak Peek!


----------



## princess2010 (May 31, 2012)

The tip doesn't appear to match the really big NYX liner or the skinny one.

It does look similar to the NYX felt tip eyeliner tip though.


----------



## eclipsechick08 (May 31, 2012)

It looks like a felt tip eyebrow marker I have  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but could it be a pen lipstain? Do they even make those?


----------



## zadidoll (May 31, 2012)

Oh I'm good! I can rule out the fat one by NYX so it's one of the two remaining skinny ones.



> Originally Posted by *xlisaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Another Sneak Peek!





> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The black could be a eyeliner marker. NYX does make three.


----------



## xlisaa (May 31, 2012)

I agree, it looks like the felt tip one. It might be  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh I'm good! I can rule out the fat one by NYX so it's one of the two remaining skinny ones.


Zadi have you ever considered being a private investigator? I think you would be crazy good at it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (May 31, 2012)

LOL Nope.

MyGlam was pretty predictable. Now whether I'm right on if it's NYX or another brand remains to be seen. Looks like Facebook is down for me right now.


----------



## Samantha Calkin (May 31, 2012)

I really don't think it's any of the NYX felt markers because if you look at it, the actual felt part of the liner is much longer then any of the NYX one's are. I'm excited those because I use these frequently  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 1, 2012)

> Am I the only one here who doesn't see lipliner? It's a product I don't use so I could very possibly be completely wrong, but when I first saw the pic on fb I thought lip or eye crayons...again, i'm probably wrong. My guess tho, is since the theme is "out all night," whatever we're getting is meant to last a while, so a liquid eyeliner would make sense. I just hope this bag is a good one, because its deciding whether I cancel or give them another chance.


 My 1st thought was a mally stick type shadow. But after seeing The dark pink not so sure about that lol who knows...


----------



## MrsStiffKill (Jun 1, 2012)

I think the pink and gold shades are either cream blush or cream hi lighter


----------



## MrsStiffKill (Jun 1, 2012)

I think the pink and gold shades are either cream blush or cream hi lighter


----------



## MelissaFTW (Jun 1, 2012)

I did a search for "Liquid Eyeliner" on DermStore.com and Hourglass Calligraphy Liquid Eyeliner was one of the results. It's a pricey eyeliner ($32.00!), but it does look similar to the sneak peek picture, and MyGlam seems to love DermStore.





From cafemakeup.com:







- - I'm more inclined to believe it's the NYX Felt Tip Liner, but I was just bored and searching. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## samplegal (Jun 1, 2012)

Gasp! Could it be?! I would


----------



## yoru (Jun 1, 2012)

I have the super skinny marker and it's just okay. I know it's not water proof so I do not expect it to be super long lasting, it fades within hours even with very good primer, the black is not very black (you know what I mean) I have to do a few more strokes to make it show up better. The tip is fine enough for precise application though. That's the only thing I like about this. NYX did better with their glide on pencils.


----------



## Jazbot (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MelissaFTW* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did a search for "Liquid Eyeliner" on DermStore.com and Hourglass Calligraphy Liquid Eyeliner was one of the results. It's a pricey eyeliner ($32.00!), but it does look similar to the sneak peek picture, and MyGlam seems to love DermStore.
> 
> ...


 I am going with my intuition and I feel like this is more accurate by the length and width of the base.

Either or...they are both great products!


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Jun 1, 2012)

not getting my hopes up, but if it really is the hourglass liner... that would rule!! i'm also keeping my fingers crossed for another dermstore coupon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

btw, did anyone else NOT get charged yet? i never had any issues with their billing (or anything else) but i didn't get charged as of yet this month...


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 1, 2012)

It looks pretty identical but at the same time NYX Felt Tip looks similar. I'll go to ULTA today and pick one up.


----------



## SandyNoemy (Jun 1, 2012)

i did a little google search and saw this.  the tip is more similar to the hint than the nyx or hourglass liners. you never really know with myglam though, could just turn out to be an asian brand liner.


----------



## Denise Moya (Jun 1, 2012)

> not getting my hopes up, but if it really is the hourglass liner... that would rule!! i'm also keeping my fingers crossed for another dermstore coupon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> btw, did anyone else NOT get charged yet? i never had any issues with their billing (or anything else) but i didn't get charged as of yet this month...


 I haven't been charged yet either. Yesterday it said I would be billed today and right now it says that I will be billed on 7/1 but its not showing on my cc.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Denise Moya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I haven't been charged yet either. Yesterday it said I would be billed today and right now it says that I will be billed on 7/1 but its not showing on my cc.


 maybe we'll get this month's bag for free lol


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SandyNoemy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i did a little google search and saw this.  the tip is more similar to the hint than the nyx or hourglass liners. you never really know with myglam though, could just turn out to be an asian brand liner.


 Isn't GOSH a Canadian brand though? I could believe it'd be an Asian brand versus one already in the States. I hope not because people are already fed up with other imported products from unknown sources.


----------



## MakeupGalore (Jun 1, 2012)

> not getting my hopes up, but if it really is the hourglass liner... that would rule!! i'm also keeping my fingers crossed for another dermstore coupon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> btw, did anyone else NOT get charged yet? i never had any issues with their billing (or anything else) but i didn't get charged as of yet this month...


 Every month my CC statement doesn't show a charge from MyGlam till about the 6th, but it will date it for the 1st. I think it's funny that exactly on the 1st people start freaking out about not being charged (not saying you-just wait til their fb page is littered with these comments). Chill people! sometimes it takes a few days to actually show up even if they've already charged.


----------



## Denise Moya (Jun 1, 2012)

> Every month my CC statement doesn't show a charge from MyGlam till about the 6th, but it will date it for the 1st. I think it's funny that exactly on the 1st people start freaking out about not being charged (not saying you-just wait til their fb page is littered with these comments). Chill people! sometimes it takes a few days to actually show up even if they've already charged.


 I personally use a prepaid card for all of my subs and online purchases. That being said, every charge posts right away even if its a 'we don't charge until shipping' type...so i do find it quite odd that It's not showing up right away.


----------



## Denise Moya (Jun 1, 2012)

> maybe we'll get this month's bag for free lol


 wouldn't that be nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hezzie (Jun 1, 2012)

I don't know about Canada but GOSH is a UK brand.



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Isn't GOSH a Canadian brand though? I could believe it'd be an Asian brand versus one already in the States. I hope not because people are already fed up with other imported products from unknown sources.


----------



## Fairest of all (Jun 1, 2012)

Has anyone noticed there is a new quiz up on the site? It has a lot of great relevant questions and lets us choose a username at the end


----------



## crazymomma10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I just did the new quiz. They say they are getting ready to "revamp" hmmmmm interesting.


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Jun 1, 2012)

Am I the only one the sux at these clues LOL


----------



## xlisaa (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amber Blevins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone noticed there is a new quiz up on the site? It has a lot of great relevant questions and lets us choose a username at the end


I took it today too! I like how it actually asks about skin-tone and all that stuff.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Jun 1, 2012)

Ã­ took the quiy earlier today as well! i wonder how long its been up there already!


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 1, 2012)

New Sneak Peek!!!

I don't know how to link it but it's on FB. Something for the skin...


----------



## crazymomma10 (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## princess2010 (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *crazymomma10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 I don't even care what it is. It's not a foil packet and THAT makes me happy. I'm guessing moisturizer.


----------



## jessicakohler (Jun 1, 2012)

That really looks like Philosophy's "On A Clear Day" primer. It was recently discontinued which might make sense that it would end up here!!


----------



## Fairest of all (Jun 1, 2012)

Because I had to miss out last month I just had to resubscribe and it says my first bag won't be until July. Hoping it tries to run my credit card anyways cause this one looks super cute.


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jessicakohler* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That really looks like Philosophy's "On A Clear Day" primer. It was recently discontinued which might make sense that it would end up here!!


 Expired products seems to be more BB's thing.


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 1, 2012)

There's speculation it's a sample of Philosophy's Oxygen Boost moisturizer. That would make sense with the caption they have about your skin breathing easier.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amber Blevins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Because I had to miss out last month I just had to resubscribe and it says my first bag won't be until July. Hoping it tries to run my credit card anyways cause this one looks super cute.


 Not necessarily. My own account also says my next bag won't ship until July which I know is wrong.


----------



## Fairest of all (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Not necessarily. My own account also says my next bag won't ship until July which I know is wrong.


 That gives me hope! lol


----------



## Baberanza (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ibedatfinemami* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Am I the only one the sux at these clues LOL


 LOL NO! I do too, which is why I let everyone else figure it out and come on here and read their success. lol


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jessicakohler* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That really looks like Philosophy's "On A Clear Day" primer. It was recently discontinued which might make sense that it would end up here!!


 
on a clear day actually comes in a clear tube, and it wouldn't be filled up to the bottom. you can see that it's a white plastic tube.. maybe hope in a jar (in a tube)? lol


----------



## luckylilme (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ibedatfinemami* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Am I the only one the sux at these clues LOL


 Nope, I do! I just wait and see after everyone else has already done all the hard work.

I also went on the website and took the new quiz. While I was there I politely ignored their request to update my billing info. My paranoia about them billing me two times is pretty high. I don't trust them like that.


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *luckylilme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nope, I do! I just wait and see after everyone else has already done all the hard work.
> 
> I also went on the website and took the new quiz. While I was there I politely ignored their request to update my billing info. My paranoia about them billing me two times is pretty high. I don't trust them like that.


 oh yeah me either I haven't updated my info.. I also find it weird that they say it's just cause they want to switch everyone over to a new system.. Um ok so why can't you do that from the office computer? My info is still the same plus I am signed up for the year so I woun't be billed till next year! I don't get what I have to update?! Makes no sense to me!



> Originally Posted by *wintersnowpeach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LOL NO! I do too, which is why I let everyone else figure it out and come on here and read their success. lol


 oh good cause I was feeling dumb like WTF how does everyone know this stuff LOL I might guess it's a lipstick or liner and everyone else is guessing the brand


----------



## ValentineLissar (Jun 1, 2012)

Hey I just took the quiz and saw that they made some other changes to the website as well. I love that they have a tab for TEAM and you can see everyone who's running the operation. Also, they've added a blog! Talk about transparency and major changes. I definitely get the feeling of good will coming from MyGlam. Well, let's hope their rocky days are behind them.


----------



## breez00 (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks for letting me know about the new quiz! Didn't even notice =P

I am very excited about the new changes (if any lol)


----------



## lovepink (Jun 2, 2012)

Never did update my credit card info....Remembered I got a new card this month but all that changed is the security code and exp date.  My credit card is showing 2 pending $20 charges that I assume are Birchbox and My Glam.  I am leaving it to the fates this month!  If I was charged then I am meant to get one, if not then my time with My Glam must be up!  (kind of nice to not have to make a decision, I'm always afraid if I stop a sub it will get really good!)


----------



## GiggleBlush (Jun 2, 2012)

I decided to update my billing info to avoid any future problems. Why risk getting charged twice or getting my bag delayed? And if it helps them run things smoother, I'm all for that. Plus, the frequent "you don't have to, but you kind of have to change your billing info" emails were getting annoying.


----------



## Jenna1006 (Jun 3, 2012)

I am on the fence about My Glam some months I want to stay and other months I am ready to go. However I have that whole missing out syndrome- (if I cancel they will start sending good bags and I will miss out) Each month I have managed to find one item to keep me subscribed.

The sneak peeks look OK this month.


----------



## Samantha Calkin (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jenna1006* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am on the fence about My Glam some months I want to stay and other months I am ready to go. However I have that whole missing out syndrome- (if I cancel they will start sending good bags and I will miss out) Each month I have managed to find one item to keep me subscribed.
> 
> The sneak peeks look OK this month.


 I totally agree and know what you mean. the MONTH I cancel, it will be AMAZING products that I would want. I wish they had an opportunity to skip a month if we wanted you know?


----------



## SenoritaJ (Jun 4, 2012)

I agree, sometimes I wish I could skip a month but then I feel like I'm going to miss out on something I'll really like! As for the new sneak peek I think its philosophy's new product take a deep breath that's infused with oxygen. If it is i'll be extremely satisfied with myglam for once


----------



## Jazbot (Jun 4, 2012)

So there should be one more clue today? Usually there are 4 Clues for Myglam.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 4, 2012)

It's possible one more will come today or within the next few days.


----------



## Jazbot (Jun 4, 2012)

I see the Sneek Peek  on my Phone.

I cant post pic tho..:-/

Sneak Peek #4: Wear-resistant, Smudge-free and a jaw dropping variety.

Looks like...Eye Shadow.....


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 4, 2012)

4th Sneak Peek is on FB!!!! It looks like a bag of almost all makeup!

Sneak Peek 1. Looks like possibly pink lipliner or eyeshadow sticks

Sneak Peek 2: Pen eyeliner

Sneak Peek 3: Looks like something for the face like a moisturizer

Sneak Peek 4: Lipstick or possibly lip gloss????

So here's the problem. Everyone wants color in their bags. Well it looks like that's what we are getting this month, BUT there will be a lot of complaining about the colors people get. They can't predict what color would look best on you. I'm fairly certain the beauty profiles for all the subs are to see who their demographics are. Remember if you get a color you can't use look into trading.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jun 4, 2012)

Here it is. To me it kinda looks like the NYX round lipsticks and while I love those they are so not long wearing like they say lol


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 4, 2012)

FB peep says it's NYX Round lipsticks. That could be cool.


----------



## Marshie (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooooooh.... Looks like fun!


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm thinking the swatch colors in the very first picture they released are some of the lipstick colors we'll be getting. I have the nyx round in Louisiana and it looks about right color wise for one of the swatches in that picture give or take all the instagram coloring that was added.


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 4, 2012)

Michelle Phan put all the sneak peeks together.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 4, 2012)

I have to agree. I keep leaning towards NYX as well and these really do look like the Round Lipstick.


----------



## PiggyDog (Jun 4, 2012)

I own a ton of the NYX round and those are definately what the sneak peek are Wonder what the colors are... I agree I do think the swatches are the lipsticks


----------



## spmblueeyez (Jun 4, 2012)

They posted on that pic that theyre not done with the sneak peeks! I'm kinda gettin excited! Â 



> Michelle Phan put all the sneak peeks together. Â


----------



## iPretty949 (Jun 4, 2012)

i want red lippy!


----------



## lovepink (Jun 4, 2012)

Ok I'm excited!  This is the 1st time I have been excited for the sneak peeks and my bag!  

As far as the colors go I was disappointed in the color lipstick I got last month but after reading others tips on here about making the color less noticeable by gloss, primer, chapstick I feel confident I can make any color work.

Now I just better check to make sure the charge went through since I was being stubborn about updating my info!  Just my luck I missed the boat and the 1st bag I liked will pass me by!


----------



## calexxia (Jun 4, 2012)

A tip I read somewhere that has always worked for me is that if you have two lipsticks that don't look right on you, you can almost always blend them together into something that will (granted, that was based on picking your colors yourself, not sure how well it works with random shades)


----------



## lovepink (Jun 5, 2012)

That's a good idea!  Do you blend them like in a bowl before you put them on or, put one color on then the other over it?



> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A tip I read somewhere that has always worked for me is that if you have two lipsticks that don't look right on you, you can almost always blend them together into something that will (granted, that was based on picking your colors yourself, not sure how well it works with random shades)


----------



## calexxia (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's a good idea!  Do you blend them like in a bowl before you put them on or, put one color on then the other over it?


 I use a lipbrush on both tubes OR I layer them directly on the lips.


----------



## lovepink (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks!  I have lots of lipsticks and glosses (it's one of my many "things") so I will be able to experiment to come up with the perfect combo!



> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I use a lipbrush on both tubes OR I layer them directly on the lips.


----------



## Fairest of all (Jun 5, 2012)

No charge for me yet. Starting to think my sub will start back up next month.


----------



## Denise Moya (Jun 5, 2012)

> No charge for me yet. Starting to think my sub will start back up next month.Â


 They told me in an email yesterday that they are still processing some payments and that as long as they can charge your account within the first week of each month that you will receive the bag.


----------



## crazymomma10 (Jun 5, 2012)

Last sneak peek : D


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jun 5, 2012)

Looks like something from Living Proof!


----------



## lady41 (Jun 5, 2012)

thats that o frizz hair stuff ! yaY!


----------



## lady41 (Jun 5, 2012)

Looks like an awsome bag this month! first time I am totally excited abpot MG!


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm VERY pleased with this bag's sneak peeks!


----------



## snllama (Jun 5, 2012)

wow. this looks like an awesome bag. maybe they are turning things around.


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *crazymomma10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So on the MG FB page MG said this is the actual bottle we are getting. It's not Living Proof in a foil packet, but that bottle. I'm sure it's a small bottle but YAYYYY for no foil packets!!!


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *crazymomma10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

It's either the shampoo or conditioner from the Restore Discover Kit.


Restore Shampoo (2 oz)

Restore Conditioner (2 oz)
Restore Mask Treatment (1 oz)

The Full and Frizz travel size bottles look different.


----------



## lady41 (Jun 5, 2012)

Did they recently change the o frizz bottle? I love that stuff and I have a sample bottle and the top looks just like the sneak peek! I would love the o frizz!


----------



## samplegal (Jun 5, 2012)

I have the living proof no frizz styling cream sample also and it looks just like that top. Here's a pic of a big bottle:


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *samplegal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have the living proof no frizz styling cream sample also and it looks just like that top. Here's a pic of a big bottle:


I would LOVE  sample of that. My hair can be crazy frizzy here in hot, humid, Florida.


----------



## lady41 (Jun 5, 2012)

yay yay I love that stuff! way better than a shampoo without the conditioner or vise versa!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jun 5, 2012)

i'm REALLY excited for all of the goodies!!! :]


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 5, 2012)

I hate Instagram. lol It would be nice if it's the Styling Cream.


----------



## ValentineLissar (Jun 6, 2012)

Based on the sneak picture and the friz bottle picture, I think we're getting the styling cream instead of the shampoo or conditioner.  Look at how the sneak picture lacks the same elongated neck of the shampoo bottles. 

Of course, maybe if there's sending out a sample or deluxe size sample it may be packaged in a different kind of bottle.  By the way, I'm excited. I've never even heard of this brand before.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 6, 2012)

The more I think about it the more I think you guys are right that it is the styling product and not the shampoo or conditioner.


----------



## mishtastic (Jun 6, 2012)

Dammit! I keep saying to myself I'm going to cancel this one (and get Glossybox) but this month looks good. Anyway, since Glossybox isn't open yet, I'm going to wait one more month for MyGlam


----------



## StellaSunshine (Jun 6, 2012)

It does seem like a really nice product mix this month.   Can't wait to see what colors we get!


----------



## Fairest of all (Jun 6, 2012)

Gah I'm so bummed I'm not getting a bag until next month!!!


----------



## ladygrey (Jun 6, 2012)

Wow, after looking at these hints, I'm sad I'm not getting this bag!

I just signed up on the waitlist. I'm cancelling Birchbox (kinda Birchboxed out at the moment), so I'm going to give MyGlam another shot since it looks like things are going to be turning around.


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow, after looking at these hints, I'm sad I'm not getting this bag!
> 
> I just signed up on the waitlist. I'm cancelling Birchbox (kinda Birchboxed out at the moment), so I'm going to give MyGlam another shot since it looks like things are going to be turning around.


I got rid of BB too. Just wasn't feeling it lately though I may resub during July for the BB/Glamour box.


----------



## skylola123 (Jun 6, 2012)

I signed up for their waiting list. Do you guys know how that works? Will they send you an e-mail there is a spot open and to click yes or no that you want it or will they just bill you?


----------



## shandimessmer (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I signed up for their waiting list. Do you guys know how that works? Will they send you an e-mail there is a spot open and to click yes or no that you want it or will they just bill you?


 They just bill you.


----------



## Denise Moya (Jun 6, 2012)

> I signed up for their waiting list. Do you guys know how that works? Will they send you an e-mail there is a spot open and to click yes or no that you want it or will they just bill you?


 this will be my first month and when the spot opened up they billed me $1 to make sure my CC was ok and then they billed me the $10 on June 1st. I will attached the email they sent to me. Congrats! Your Monthly Glam Bag Subscription is now active. Your first Glam Bag will ship in the middle of this month. You will get a tracking email when it ships. You can view your Glam Bag information and update your information by signing in to your account on myglam.com. Monthly Subscriptions automatically re-new every month until cancelled. For more information about recurring billing, cancellations, and other items, please read our FAQs at http://myglam.desk.com/. If you ever have questions, concerns, or suggestions, email the Glam Girls via http://mygl.am/asktheglamgirls. Please do not reply to this email (replies cannot be read or responded to). Thank you for being a Glammie!


----------



## ladygrey (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got rid of BB too. Just wasn't feeling it lately though I may resub during July for the BB/Glamour box.


 Neither am I. Customer service issues, disappointing sample size for a lot of people, all kinds of stuff. I'm not even excited for the Glamour box! I'm actually looking forward to getting off this waitlist quite a bit.


----------



## FooFooShnickens (Jun 7, 2012)

Last month was my first month subscribing to any of these sampling services, but since I have been stalking blog reviews on them, of course I have high hopes already. I decided to try out BB and MyGlam first. I have to say, I am really excited about this month's MyGlam! The sneak peeks look great... I just hope my lipstick isn't pink... they seem to really like pink. I liked last month's bag pretty well, too. The "Nail Bling" is something I'd never buy for myself, but it's nice to get something out my my comfort zone.


----------



## serioussparkles (Jun 7, 2012)

This will be my first MyGlam bag! Super excited!


----------



## ValentineLissar (Jun 7, 2012)

Isn't it interesting how different subscription companies seem to fall in and out of favor? I remember it was only a couple of monthes ago people were swearing that MyGlam was the worst company out there and Birchbox was everyone's gold standard. First it's the customer service that gets people angry  or it's the products selection.  (People also don't seem very happy with Beauty Army right now but everyone's loving Glossybox.) And it seems like there have been a few companies that are going under like GGG and Sindulge.  It makes me wonder if there's ever a company that is safe or if all subscription companies are just inherently risky business.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 7, 2012)

I actually hope I get a dark berry/pink color or red for my lipstick. I always get some weird color that looks terrible on me in my glam bag. Actually, not just in my glam bag, also in my Birchbox. I have horrible luck with lip product colors in those. Last month I got a burnt orange-brown lippy, my NYX gloss in the first glam bag was some weird taupe, my Tarte in my BB was pale matte pink that looked like death on me because of my skin tone.

That said, I'M FREAKING EXCITED ABOUT THIS MONTH'S GLAM BAG! WOOHOOOOO! Unlike most people, I have loved my glam bag every single month. Yes, even February. lol. I'm going to go annual with them and BB soon!


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually hope I get a dark berry/pink color or red for my lipstick. I always get some weird color that looks terrible on me in my glam bag. Actually, not just in my glam bag, also in my Birchbox. I have horrible luck with lip product colors in those. Last month I got a burnt orange-brown lippy, my NYX gloss in the first glam bag was some weird taupe, my Tarte in my BB was pale matte pink that looked like death on me because of my skin tone.
> 
> That said, I'M FREAKING EXCITED ABOUT THIS MONTH'S GLAM BAG! WOOHOOOOO! Unlike most people, I have loved my glam bag every single month. Yes, even February. lol. I'm going to go annual with them and BB soon!


 I actually liked every month too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I'm also really excited about this one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hopefully it gets here fast!


----------



## luckylilme (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually hope I get a dark berry/pink color or red for my lipstick. I always get some weird color that looks terrible on me in my glam bag. Actually, not just in my glam bag, also in my Birchbox. I have horrible luck with lip product colors in those. Last month I got a burnt orange-brown lippy, my NYX gloss in the first glam bag was some weird taupe, my Tarte in my BB was pale matte pink that looked like death on me because of my skin tone.
> 
> That said, I'M FREAKING EXCITED ABOUT THIS MONTH'S GLAM BAG! WOOHOOOOO! Unlike most people, I have loved my glam bag every single month. Yes, even February. lol. I'm going to go annual with them and BB soon!


I'm with you. I have awful luck when it comes to lip colors in these monthly subs. My Tarte was a bright pink matte etc etc. Last month was the first time I got a color I could actually wear and it came from MyGlam so I'm hopeful to have another home run.


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 7, 2012)

Dear Glammie,

Woo-hoo! Your *June Glam Bag* is just around the corner. If you're receiving this message it's because *your bag has already been shipped* and received by UPS

OMG SOOO EXCITED!!!


----------



## lovepink (Jun 7, 2012)

My bag is in route too!  Since I am in So Cal it usually only takes 2-3 days!  Yay!  Excited!


----------



## luckylilme (Jun 7, 2012)

I just got my notice too. Come to mama MyGlam bag.


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My bag is in route too!  Since I am in So Cal it usually only takes 2-3 days!  Yay!  Excited!


Ya me too, im about 15-20 mins away from Myglam. Woohoooo!!


----------



## Jenna1006 (Jun 7, 2012)

I just got my shipping notice- I skipped through all of the posts and have been doing very good not peeking at any hints so this month I will be completely surprised. I really hope it is a good month, I just don't seem to get that excited about My Glam like I do with BB and now Glossy Box. I do think they have great potential and each month has gotten a little better.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Jun 7, 2012)

*Tracking information for this piece is unavailable at this time. Tracking may take 24-48 hours after your mail piece has shipped. Please check back at a later time for additional information. 

If tracking is unavailable after 3 days, please contact your shipper.*

*&gt;  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> same for my birchbox. dang, i'm outta luck this month!*


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jun 7, 2012)

Just got my notice too!


----------



## lovepink (Jun 7, 2012)

Yay!  Post pics!  I'm sooo excited and you should have yours before the weekend is out!    



> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ya me too, im about 15-20 mins away from Myglam. Woohoooo!!


----------



## mishtastic (Jun 7, 2012)

Got my notice but I'm on the east coast... I'll live vicariously through you Californians until I get mine. It says 12th, but I'll probably get it on monday`


----------



## Marshie (Jun 7, 2012)

OMG my MyGlam shipping info got to me before my BB info did! That is a first, I am sooo excited for this months bag. I swore last month was my last month &amp; well, here I am. OOPS!


----------



## iPretty949 (Jun 7, 2012)

BB and MyGlam shipped today! Wooohooo!


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 7, 2012)

My bag shipped too!!! I'm going to be out of town for 8 days so I guess I'll have to live vicariously through you guys bags until I get home.


----------



## lovepink (Jun 7, 2012)

Now if only my tracking number would update.....I wanna see!


----------



## iPretty949 (Jun 7, 2012)

Seems like the month of June is good to us. Now, we are just stalking until someone receives their bags first and post the photos


----------



## StellaSunshine (Jun 7, 2012)

You lucky pups!  I am still waiting for my shipping confirmation.....


----------



## chichichobits (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm super excited about this bag and got my shipping info can't wait!


----------



## Shutterbug68 (Jun 7, 2012)

Got my shipping notice today! This month's bag is looking like a hit and I hope so because this is the make it or break it month for MyGlam. I wasn't excited at all with the stuff from last month, lipstick in a color I won't use, brushes I could get anywhere and flimsy nail art. Lame. So, hope they stepped it up this month!!


----------



## Jazbot (Jun 8, 2012)

Got my Shipping before BB, who would of thought! lol

Weight (lbs.): 
0.3795
Projected Delivery Date:
Jun 12 2012


----------



## FooFooShnickens (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm more excited for this than my birchbox!!


----------



## Jazbot (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FooFooShnickens* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm more excited for this than my birchbox!!


 yes its all makeup!!


----------



## FooFooShnickens (Jun 8, 2012)

Is it wrong to hope someone gets theirs ridiculously soon(like now), so I can see a picture? I do hope the hair thing is anti-frizz... I sure could use it!


----------



## ashleyoboe23 (Jun 8, 2012)

I literally live 20 minutes away from headquarters and usually receive the bag before i receive the shipping notice! I received the shipping notice last night so I'll probably receive it today and I'll post pictures the second i do!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyoboe23* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I literally live 20 minutes away from headquarters and usually receive the bag before i receive the shipping notice! I received the shipping notice last night so I'll probably receive it today and I'll post pictures the second i do!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I can't wait to see it!!!!


----------



## crazymomma10 (Jun 8, 2012)

I am getting excited. Got my notice last night about 1am. Normally takes a couple days to get here. I am getting my MyGlam before BB and even before my May GB. huh... MG may be making a come back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## crazymomma10 (Jun 8, 2012)

Weight (lbs.): 
0.3940
Projected Delivery Date:
Jun 13 2012


EEEEK I cannot wait  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It should be here earlier than that if not tomorrow.


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Jun 8, 2012)

Weight (lbs.): 0.4060 Projected Delivery Date: Jun 12 2012  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So excited!


----------



## mermuse (Jun 8, 2012)

Mine shipped out the 6th, but is already in Atlanta as of this morning.  This is moving so quickly especially after Glossybox delays!  I'm sure now that that's been handed off to USPS, that will change.  That's how it works, right?  They still do the two part shipping?


----------



## LAtPoly (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ibedatfinemami* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I also find it weird that they say it's just cause they want to switch everyone over to a new system.. Um ok so why can't you do that from the office computer? My info is still the same plus I am signed up for the year so I woun't be billed till next year! I don't get what I have to update?! Makes no sense to me!


 Any business who takes credit cards must is suppose to follow PCI DSS 2.0 standards.  If you don't you can be revoked by MasterCard/Visa/etc from having the right to use CCs as payments and get BIG fines if there is a breach.  

If you handle credit cards on your network, it's a lot of work - really a LOT, to process and/or store credit cards.  Most places have chosen to pay a well known identity to outsource it.  So...they really might not be able to transfer it on the office computer depending on their set-up and if they are are aware and actually following PCI standards.  (Which would AMAZE me considering they didn't even enable SSL on their early website and we sending cc info in the clear.)


----------



## crazymomma10 (Jun 8, 2012)

Any pictures yet? I am hoping some will start popping up on the MyGlam FB page today or tomorrow I REALLY want to know what is in the bag!!


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Nothing in The mail today. Im hoping it will come tomorrow!


----------



## lovepink (Jun 8, 2012)

Hopefully!  My tracking still has not updated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nothing in The mail today. Im hoping it will come tomorrow!


----------



## crazymomma10 (Jun 8, 2012)

HOLY YAYNESS




Just posted on the MyGlam wall.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 8, 2012)

Least I got one of the items right. It's NYX round lipstick alright. Mind if I use your pic on my blog?


----------



## crazymomma10 (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Least I got one of the items right. It's NYX round lipstick alright. Mind if I use your pic on my blog?


It's not mine it's from FB Top post. But if it was mine I wouldn't mind.


----------



## page5 (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *crazymomma10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Awesome!! Can't wait to get my bag


----------



## snllama (Jun 8, 2012)

wow they really are moving in the right direction! that bag!!! I'd love to have gotten all of those items. I'm going to wait until after July's bag to think about signing up though. But if they have two really good month's I may be back.


----------



## Samantha Calkin (Jun 8, 2012)

YAYYYYYYYYY for no foil packets! I really thought they would jip us this month


----------



## Marshie (Jun 8, 2012)

Ooooooh, niiiice!



> Originally Posted by *crazymomma10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Emr410 (Jun 8, 2012)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Just posted on the MyGlam wall. Â  Super excited!!


----------



## Samantha Calkin (Jun 9, 2012)

anybody that already has theirs: what is the bag like? is it stiff and does it feel cheaply made? the picture is hard to tell :/


----------



## americanclassic (Jun 9, 2012)

the bag looks great! anyone heard of Marbella makeup before? their website looks like it's from the stone age and they use random stock photos of makeup and celebrities. I can't seem to find any ingredient lists online. but my mom was literally just saying how she needed a new liquid liner, so this is perfect  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

though I wish sample subs would include some _volumizing_ hair products too--every hair-related product I've gotten was for frizz or smoothing. I need the opposite, pump up the volume!


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 9, 2012)

Never heard of them and never seen any of the stylists use their products before.


----------



## americanclassic (Jun 9, 2012)

Sent them this email:

Hi,

I am a myglam subscriber and found out that I will be receiving one of your products for the June bag. I have never heard of your company before, but was pleased to hear that your products are organic and contain no toxins--however, I can't find a USDA-organic seal of approval. Could you please provide me with a list of ingredients for the eye pen?

I would also strongly recommend revamping your website. The layout is cluttered, and the use of stock images of makeup and celebrities is a little unprofessional--both of which may deter potential customers. I look forward to trying your product. Thank you for your time,
I think their website is just throwing me off--lol I mean look at it. I'd be fine using their products, but I don't want my mom to use something fishy if they state they're organic without a seal.



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Never heard of them and never seen any of the stylists use their products before.


----------



## panzerruin (Jun 9, 2012)

That website makes my skin crawl. I'm also a bit nervous that some of their products are called "semi-permanent."

Am I the only one kind of bummed that this month's bag apparently doesn't have a zipper? I know it's a silly thing to fuss over, but I love the little zippered bags. I use them for everything!


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 9, 2012)

MArbella has great reviews on MUA. I'm excited to try it.


----------



## Squidling (Jun 9, 2012)

Just got my Glam Bag and I love everything in it! So glad I finally got a lipstick that works with my skin tone. The only negatives are that the bag sheds glitter like a mofo and it kind of has a weird fishy smell :-( Here's a sneak, the lip stick is WAY more vivid in person, like a deep, magenta almost:


----------



## xgabzillaa (Jun 9, 2012)

I also received my bag today and loved its contents but not the bag. There's glitter everywhere!


----------



## biancaanli (Jun 9, 2012)

Has anyone tried the marbella liner yet?


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *crazymomma10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 OMG im *SUPER *excited!!! Thanks


----------



## Glitternbegirly (Jun 9, 2012)

I have a suggestion for the possible glitter shedding: Just modge podge the entire bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Only if you feel so inclined, that might also help with the smell, but it might smell like modge podge instead which isn't that bad a scent.


----------



## calexxia (Jun 9, 2012)

A good coat of hairspray will HELP, but won't be as effective as Mod Podge, too, fyi  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Emr410 (Jun 9, 2012)

Do we know the color of the eyeliner? Are they all black?


----------



## luckylilme (Jun 9, 2012)

That lipstick looks beautiful! I hope I get the same color. Is the eyeliner black? I'm actually hoping so, I don't have any black eyeliner and wouldn't mind playing around with one.



> Originally Posted by *Squidling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my Glam Bag and I love everything in it! So glad I finally got a lipstick that works with my skin tone. The only negatives are that the bag sheds glitter like a mofo and it kind of has a weird fishy smell :-( Here's a sneak, the lip stick is WAY more vivid in person, like a deep, magenta almost:


----------



## heather4602 (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *biancaanli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone tried the marbella liner yet?


Yes and I love it! I like to pull the end of my eyeliner out a little bit at the edge of my eye and this works perfect with out smearing it! However, the rest of the bag is going to trade!


----------



## heather4602 (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *luckylilme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That lipstick looks beautiful! I hope I get the same color. Is the eyeliner black? I'm actually hoping so, I don't have any black eyeliner and wouldn't mind playing around with one.


Your lipstick is really pretty. I would have loved that!


----------



## Roni917 (Jun 9, 2012)

Got my bag today and loving it! I don't expect much from the bags so was not disappointed and my  glitter is not  shedding. I recd the same colors of the post above, the lipstick is like is called Chloe , like a deep fuchsia . I am 44 and its similar to a color I wore in HS, it was popular back then. My skin is a little too light for it, maybe after a really dark tan...I will bring it with me on vacation and try it out. It is very pigmented. I may be able to tone it down with some gloss. I am not complaining, just trying to give an accurate description. I am pleased with all of my products, including the bag, this month was definitely worth the $10!


----------



## Roni917 (Jun 9, 2012)

To give a better example, the color of the lpstick is very similar to the color of the bag they mail the products in each month


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jun 9, 2012)

Just got my bag click the spoiler for a sneak. I also posted more pictures of the bag on my blog, seems to be made of a canvas type material. Going to have to take some of the suggestions made already to deal with it's shedding no way this thing is going anywhere near my makeup box beforehand lol Overall I'm pleased with this months bag the products are good sized!


----------



## iPretty949 (Jun 9, 2012)

My bag smelled like dried squid and got glitters all over my hands.




But I love the goodies!!! weeee


----------



## sinatraskitten (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *panzerruin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That website makes my skin crawl. I'm also a bit nervous that some of their products are called "semi-permanent."
> 
> Am I the only one kind of bummed that this month's bag apparently doesn't have a zipper? I know it's a silly thing to fuss over, but I love the little zippered bags. I use them for everything!


 HAHAHAHA i had to see the site that "made your skin crawl". OMG thanks for the laugh and you're right it's a scary website. It's like something you'd see in the last few pages of Cosmopolitan Magazine alongside the Adam &amp; Eve stuff.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sinatraskitten (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Gah I'm so bummed I'm not getting a bag until next month!!!


Interested in where you got your name?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Foureaves (Jun 9, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## iPretty949 (Jun 9, 2012)

I got NYX Orange soda, made me look like I have jaundice. I have tan complexion and I do not know how to use it. Any ideas?


----------



## Foureaves (Jun 9, 2012)

My NYX shade is Orange Soda - it's pretty and creamy, but waay to light for my skin tone.  Other than that, I love this month's bag!  I can't seem to get the right shade for any lip product from MyGlam. My bag was kinda stinky, but the glitter doesn't shed too bad, it's a cute bag though.


----------



## Foureaves (Jun 9, 2012)

not sure what's going on with my posts - I tried to add a spoiler picture of my bag, but on my browser, my post is blank. Sorry if it's showing dup posts....


----------



## Foureaves (Jun 9, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## iPretty949 (Jun 9, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Foureaves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 9, 2012)

Look at the wholesale tab on the site. Eek.



> Originally Posted by *sinatraskitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHA i had to see the site that "made your skin crawl". OMG thanks for the laugh and you're right it's a scary website. It's like something you'd see in the last few pages of Cosmopolitan Magazine alongside the Adam &amp; Eve stuff.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Foureaves (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I think there's something wrong with the spoiler. I see it when I replied to your post. Anyways, did you receive the same shade? I might just mix it with other colors so i can use it.


 yep, it's the same, I was thinking of mixing it also, that's the only way it's wearable.  It's a creamy consistency, and goes on nice though, so it should mix well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blondie415 (Jun 10, 2012)

Orange Soda NYX Lipstick


----------



## blondie415 (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## zadidoll (Jun 10, 2012)

Oh I like the lipstick color.


----------



## blondie415 (Jun 10, 2012)

sorry i didnt put a spoiler alert on the picture dont know how


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *blondie415* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> sorry i didnt put a spoiler alert on the picture dont know how


 When you reply to a post up in the top bar you should see a smilie face, a quote mark (") and then a brownish-gray box that looks like a conversation bubble - that's the spoiler button. Click it, fill it with what you want to type then click OK.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 10, 2012)

I finally got a "purrrfect for me" lipstick shade from MyGlam. FINALLY! The last two lip colors I got from them (in past bags) were blah, but it was nice to try the product, so no complaints. But this month I got the color Eucalyptus and it's a GOOOORGEOUS deep hot pink that looks fabulous with my black hair and complexion. LOOOVE the eyeliner. It does not budge what so ever.

LOVELOVELOVELOVELOVE this month's glam bag!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## panzerruin (Jun 10, 2012)

My NYX was in Eucalyptus, too...and it is BRIGHT. I kinda wish I had gotten a nude color instead, because I'm not sure how this is going to look on me.

I'm curious about the Marbella, but scared to try it. How does it go on? It looks like a marker to me.


----------



## ponderthisx45 (Jun 10, 2012)

Just got my bag yesterday- eeee I'm so excited this month! I'm already OBSESSED with the philosophy "Take a Breath"... my skin has been so iffy lately, I'm hoping to restore the love.

My NYX lipstick came in the shade "Iced Honey", and though it's not a shade I'd normally choose, I'm a fan because it's pretty wearable. Like everyone else, I've gotten a few crazy colors in the past, so it's nice to have a neutral I'll actually use.

P.S. I'm new on here... hooray for my first post!


----------



## ponderthisx45 (Jun 10, 2012)

Just got my bag yesterday- eeee I'm so excited this month! I'm already OBSESSED with the philosophy "Take a Breath"... my skin has been so iffy lately, I'm hoping to restore the love.

My NYX lipstick came in the shade "Iced Honey", and though it's not a shade I'd normally choose, I'm a fan because it's pretty wearable. Like everyone else, I've gotten a few crazy colors in the past, so it's nice to have a neutral I'll actually use.

P.S. I'm new on here... hooray for my first post!


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally got a "purrrfect for me" lipstick shade from MyGlam. FINALLY! The last two lip colors I got from them (in past bags) were blah, but it was nice to try the product, so no complaints. But this month I got the color Eucalyptus and it's a GOOOORGEOUS deep hot pink that looks fabulous with my black hair and complexion. LOOOVE the eyeliner. It does not budge what so ever.
> 
> LOVELOVELOVELOVELOVE this month's glam bag!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yay!!! I'm so excited to try a new eyeliner. I'm on a quest to find one that doesn't smudge in two seconds.


----------



## blondie415 (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> When you reply to a post up in the top bar you should see a smilie face, a quote mark (") and then a brownish-gray box that looks like a conversation bubble - that's the spoiler button. Click it, fill it with what you want to type then click OK.


 i saw that but didnt know how to put a pic in it


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yay!!! I'm so excited to try a new eyeliner. I'm on a quest to find one that doesn't smudge in two seconds.


 It doesn't come off! lol. I swatched it on my hand and did a lot of dishes and cleaning and it was still there at the end of the day. 



 I'm hoping one of the two brands of makeup remover wipes I use gets it off of my eyes easily. Matter of fact, I'm going to swatch it on my hand again and see which wipe works the best. It says it's a permanent eyeliner pen, and that it is! I need to figure out where to buy more. I was previously 101% devoted to the Dolly Wink eyeliner pen.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jun 10, 2012)

What is this take a deep breath stuff?


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jun 10, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

What is this take a deep breath stuff?

 
it's one of philosophy's moisturizers ;]


----------



## Roni917 (Jun 10, 2012)

I love that color, would have preferred that rather than the fuschia, oh well I can always go and buy it , it will look nice with a tan



> Originally Posted by *blondie415* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blondie415 (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Roni917* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love that color, would have preferred that rather than the fuschia, oh well I can always go and buy it , it will look nice with a tan


 yeah i am glad i actually got that color bc i have so many pinks needed a new color to try


----------



## sleepykat (Jun 10, 2012)

I love this month's bag! Good job, MyGlam. I think the gold bag is super cute, although it does shed a lot of glitter and I won't use it. My lipstick color is Chloe; looks very much like the color of the bubble mailer. Those type of colors usually work for me, like the Tarte LipSurgence in Amused.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 10, 2012)

For those that love the NYX Round Lipsticks ($3.99) - Ulta has NYX cosmetics on sale - Buy 1, Get 1 50% off. Couple that with the $5 off $15 coupon from the current Allure magazine and you can pick up six lipsticks for *$17.97* which would be $12.97 before tax but after the coupon.


----------



## Baberanza (Jun 10, 2012)

The philosophy stuff is a moisturizer? I haven't been paying attention to the sneak peeks this month cuz I was so wrapped up in my GlossyBox lol! Damn, I was hoping for a primer. Oh well, MyGlam managed to impress me this month so I'm not cancelling lol. I'm so excited for it from all these pics - mine should be in my mailbox tomorrow morning.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wintersnowpeach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The philosophy stuff is a moisturizer? I haven't been paying attention to the sneak peeks this month cuz I was so wrapped up in my GlossyBox lol! Damn, I was hoping for a primer. Oh well, MyGlam managed to impress me this month so I'm not cancelling lol. I'm so excited for it from all these pics - mine should be in my mailbox tomorrow morning.


  yeahh!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

http://www.philosophy.com/skincare-moisturizers/take-a-deep-breath-moisturizer-product


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wintersnowpeach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The philosophy stuff is a moisturizer? I haven't been paying attention to the sneak peeks this month cuz I was so wrapped up in my GlossyBox lol! Damn, I was hoping for a primer. Oh well, MyGlam managed to impress me this month so I'm not cancelling lol. I'm so excited for it from all these pics - mine should be in my mailbox tomorrow morning.


 Yup. I tried it at Ulta last night and loved it.


----------



## ladygrey (Jun 10, 2012)

This bag is excellent! I'm glad I decided to jump on the waitlist to give this another shot. It looks like they are showing definite improvements.


----------



## chichichobits (Jun 10, 2012)

I got my bag with the fuschia color lipstick so happy


----------



## Squidling (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *luckylilme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That lipstick looks beautiful! I hope I get the same color. Is the eyeliner black? I'm actually hoping so, I don't have any black eyeliner and wouldn't mind playing around with one.


I received so many compliments on the lipstick while I was out and about today! This is a total keeper  I also wore the liner out and I must say, it's 90 degrees in Philly right now and this liner has not run or smudged at all! I'm really impressed!


----------



## Baberanza (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Squidling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I received so many compliments on the lipstick while I was out and about today! This is a total keeper  I also wore the liner out and I must say, it's 90 degrees in Philly right now and this liner has not run or smudged at all! I'm really impressed!


 Good to know - I'm also from PA &amp; the humidity has been CRAZY &amp; it's barely even summer yet! I can't imagine what July &amp; August will feel like.


----------



## blondie415 (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Squidling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I received so many compliments on the lipstick while I was out and about today! This is a total keeper  I also wore the liner out and I must say, it's 90 degrees in Philly right now and this liner has not run or smudged at all! I'm really impressed!


 used mine yesterday played outside with the kids with the water hose and it ran not waterproof at all


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm crossing fingers that I get the Orange Soda color! I love that color so much.

It would be perfect for summer.

That bag looks really nice. It looks much better in the actual photos than the sneak peeks myglam posted!


----------



## xlisaa (Jun 11, 2012)

I got the Lipstick color in Vitamin. Looks like a frosty orange/coral. lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Jun 11, 2012)

Mine should arrive today! Hope I don't get the Orange Soda lipstick.. I have it already.. and it looks awful on me *shudder*


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jun 11, 2012)

mine should arrive today too!


----------



## Jazbot (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> mine should arrive today too!


 Mine as well!


----------



## Glitternbegirly (Jun 11, 2012)

Just a tip! To all those who ended up with Orange Soda like mee *cringe* Well. First off I'm sorry, I totally understand how crazy a color it is! Also, if you are finding it hard to wear just use a brush/lightly apply it on your lips on top of fairly wet lip balm and it will mix to become a lighted more wearable nude! Also..about the eyeliner, i love it but on the back it says not to use it with contact lenses 0.0 ops. My bad. I just applied it and my eyes aren't burning out of their sockets so I think I'm good. 

P.S i just modge podged my bag and it looks great! Glitter problem solved, it does take away a bit of the shine though


----------



## crazymomma10 (Jun 11, 2012)

Hoping mine is here today but according to the tracking the Post office hasn't gotten the bag from UPS yet. My post office takes 2-3 days to get it from UPS, it is really slow and I wish they would switch it in Salt Lake because our post office here is notorious for taking the maximum allowed time to process stuff.


----------



## lilyelement (Jun 11, 2012)

Loving the items in the bag this month. I got the lipstick in the color Saturn and I am in LOVE with it.

I do have a question, the Marbella eyeliner says it is a duo-tip, how exactly does that work. I don't really understand haha.


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 11, 2012)

I got the color Vitamin. It's alright, it's a little too pink for me though. I really wish I had gotten orange soda!


----------



## xlisaa (Jun 11, 2012)

Orange Soda seems to be a nice color to mix in with a dark colored lipstick. Usually when I have colors similar to Orange Soda, I end up using a dark brown lipstick and put it in the middle of my lips while I put a lighter color on the top of the lips and it mixes into a nicer "nude" color. lol


----------



## benefitbabe90 (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm REALLY hoping to get Orange Soda. I have absolutely nothing like that, always been to scared to try it.


----------



## Scawolita (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the color Vitamin. It's alright, it's a little too pink for me though. I really wish I had gotten orange soda!


 I think this color is great on you!


----------



## xlisaa (Jun 11, 2012)

Do any of you ladies have any tips to remove the liner? I put it on my eyes &amp; even my Bobbi Brown remover won't take it off! Now, my right eye looks like a raccoon with faded blue (I only tried it on one eye)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## page5 (Jun 11, 2012)

I like all the shades everyone has modeled!

The lipstick I received last month from MyGlam was a little dark for me for day wear (fine for a night out) so I layer it with a light gloss to wear during the day.


----------



## StellaSunshine (Jun 11, 2012)

Mine came today!  My lipstick is the color "Vitamin" and goes on as a golden, sparkly coral if that makes sense.  I love it!   Also, my glitter bag isn't shedding at all.  Yay!


----------



## Jazbot (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xlisaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do any of you ladies have any tips to remove the liner? I put it on my eyes &amp; even my Bobbi Brown remover won't take it off! Now, my right eye looks like a raccoon with faded blue (I only tried it on one eye)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 If your cleanser isnt working..try lotion or moisturizer on tissue than swipe with a dry tissue and keep repeating.

That's what I learned to do when I am staying at my boyfriends house and I don't have my stuff with me.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 11, 2012)

Try a bit of oil - olive, almond, sunflower - on a q-tip or cotton pad. The oil should help remove the liner.


----------



## Scawolita (Jun 11, 2012)

This is the shade I got: Eucalyptus

This is how it looks facing out towards a window (first pic is indoors where there's no natural lighting)


----------



## Scawolita (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xlisaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do any of you ladies have any tips to remove the liner? I put it on my eyes &amp; even my Bobbi Brown remover won't take it off! Now, my right eye looks like a raccoon with faded blue (I only tried it on one eye)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Boy, that's scary. I just read that it's supposed to stay on for like 7 days! No wonder it isn't coming off:

http://www.marbellacosmetics.com/Pages/eyeliner.aspx


----------



## xlisaa (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Try a bit of oil - olive, almond, sunflower - on a q-tip or cotton pad. The oil should help remove the liner.


Sadly, I have none of those oils at all! Usually when I don't have remover, I try petroleum like Vaseline, but it didn't even work this time, either! I ended up using a bunch of different cleaners and after a bunch of them, *most of them came off. A faint mark of color is still there, but way better than my raccoon eyes earlier, lol!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jun 11, 2012)

I received the color in POWER. I will NOT be using it because I already have a bunch of lipsticks and this doesn't seem to be the right one for me. I looked at swatches and it looks eh... THE BAG ALSO SMELLS SO FISHY! I wanted to puke!!!! :[ UGH.. overall, I'm happy with this bag.


----------



## biancaanli (Jun 11, 2012)

There is NO way I am putting that marbella liner on my eye until I can figure out how to get the swatch of it off my hand.. This stuff just won't come off! I tried using olive oil too.


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 11, 2012)

That color looks FANTASTIC on you!!!



> Originally Posted by *Scawolita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theredwonder (Jun 11, 2012)

Finally got mine in the mail today and I'm happy MyGlam has stepped up their game a little. I can't wait to try out everything. I got the lipstick in Iced Honey. It is so pretty! I'll be reviewing it later this week on my blog.

While I love the style of the bag, it smells horribly like fish. It makes me a little sick actually. So disappointing as this was the only makeup bag I've looked forward to receiving!


----------



## lovepink (Jun 11, 2012)

Just got my My Glam bag. I got the Nyx in Saturn a pretty pink (although I was hoping for hot pink oh well C'est la vie). Bag smells of fish and is getting glitter everywhere but this is still the best bag IMO. Feb was my first month.


----------



## Shutterbug68 (Jun 11, 2012)

This was my third month with MyGlam, the make it or break it month and I'm gonna have to say it's a break it. 

1. The smells. Every single bag I've gotten has smelled horrible. The first two were plasticy, which was bad enough, but this one is a horrible rotten fish smell that makes me nauseous. 

2. We've gotten lipstick two months in a row and I. don't. wear. lipstick. Frustrating. I can handle one product I won't use every so often, but getting the same thing that I don't wear two months in a row is just disappointing. 

3. The eyeliner in this bag scares me. People are saying that it just won't come off and that's got me kinda freaked out. Plus the Marbella website looks like one of those fake scammer websites that pop up when you type in the wrong URL. Not a good feeling. 

Final judgement? My $10 a month would be better off spent on a second Birchbox account, which this month sample over 40 different products, one

being a FULL SIZE Stila bronzer. 

Sorry MyGlam, it's not you, it's me.....well, on second thought, yeah, it is you. Goodbye!


----------



## serioussparkles (Jun 11, 2012)

I got mine today and love it! The lipstick I got is so pretty - a peachy/pink shade. It's a little too frosted for my taste, but I think I can tone it down a bit with some liner or gloss. I think it is called Vitamin? My bag didn't smell, so for that I am thankful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


ETS: Guess I should have looked through previous threads first - yep, Vitamin is what I got, and I'm loving some of the other colors you ladies got as well!


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shutterbug68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This was my third month with MyGlam, the make it or break it month and I'm gonna have to say it's a break it.
> 
> ...


 Ha!  You made me laugh! 

This was the first bag I received that smelled bad - like stinky shrimp - and it shed glitter.  So, my bag is isolated in the pink mailer and I'll most likely toss it.  And, the pen looks like an ink pen to me.  Who ever heard of a semi-permanent eye liner pen?  Hmm.

In spite of the above, I love this bag!  We received lipstick in bright fun colors and hair stuff and Philosophy, plus a month's worth of the fun of wondering and speculating about what will be in the next bag.  That is still worth the money for me.


----------



## luckylilme (Jun 11, 2012)

I got mine today. I got the NYX in Georgia and its a no go for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> other than that I like the entire bag overall. Honestly, I have gotten in the habit of leaving my bag outside for a day or to just in case there is a smell. I like MyGlam though. Can't wait to see what happens next month.


----------



## genundead (Jun 11, 2012)

I got my bag today. This was my actual experience."OMG this bag is so cute...oh my was is that gross smell!" Nasty rotten shrimp smell, but very cute bag. Too bad its smells, would be perfect for my vegas trip this weekend. I got the color Orange Soda for lipstick, and Im exceited to try it, I have been wanting to try colors similar to this one. I also swatched my liner on the back of my hand and even after washing dishes, and trying to remove it, its still there. Not sure how much I really want something like that one my eye! Maybe if I was going to the beach or something. I am exceited to try the philosophy moisturizer and the anti frizz stuff (which smells AWESOME!). Not sure how much longer I really want to keep myglam though, since I have had both birchbox and myglam, my birchbox is always better. Im going to give it another month before I get too rash though...


----------



## GiggleBlush (Jun 12, 2012)

I didn't have any trouble removing the liner. In fact, it was a bit less pigmented than I thought it'd be. Hm..maybe I'm using it wrong.

Also, I absolutely loved this month's bag! Myglam keeps getting better and better. Unfortunately for my wallet, because I just added Glossybox to the mix last month. The bag was a little fishy smelling. Is it odd I don't mind the strange manufactur-y bag smells?


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 12, 2012)

That's so weird that everyones bags smell!! That sounds really terrible.

Mine doesn't smell, I guess I got lucky with that!

If I hold it up to my nose and sniff it, then it smells faintly of fish like you said.

But I'm scared to try out the eyeliner because if it doesn't wash off that could be bad! I'm not very skilled at putting on eyeliner.

I'm going to try putting some on my hand and washing it off with baby shampoo. Baby shampoo usually gets off pretty much all makeup, even the waterproof stuff, so I'm really hoping that this stuff washes off with it. Otherwise I'll be hard pressed to use it on my eyes, because I'm scared I'll totally goof it up and end up stuck wearing messed up eyeliner for days lol.


----------



## lovepink (Jun 12, 2012)

I swatched my eyeliner on the back of the hand and after 2 handwashings it is faded to a blueish (like ink pen) looking mark.  Will hit it up with makeup remover before bed.


----------



## Fluttershy (Jun 12, 2012)

I have to say that I was not much of a fan of this month's bag--really odd because it seems to be a hit.  I guess it was good for it being MyGlam, ha!  But, the bag smelled like putrid/rancid fish, and it totally glitterbombed my hands, my clothes, and my kitchen table!  I think I am going to have to throw it out because I don't need to be getting glitter everywhere after I touch it, so that's a bummer.  Furthermore, I received a lipstick color that makes me look dead/sick/washed out (received Orange Soda).  The lipstick formula seems to accentuate all the fine lines around my lips, and the super creamy consistency gives it little to no staying power and makes it look gloopy. My Marbella pen is completely dried out..I went to open it to test it, and I get absolutely no line.  I think I might email them about that.  I'm afraid the Living Proof anti-frizz cream will weigh down my already volume-lacking hair, and I can't really introduce anymore skincare stuff to my face because my skin is breaking out badly.  So kind of a bad month for me.


----------



## lady41 (Jun 12, 2012)

hey I received the lipstick orange soda and it just looks to light for my taste...If anyone has one of the frosted more shimmery shades they are not feeling I would looove to trade! pm me


----------



## Jazbot (Jun 12, 2012)

My Bag came in yesterday!

I got the color "Vitamin" for my lipstick.

My bag had no scent whats so ever...and the it matches flats I just got from Payless to the T.

I'm highly satisfied this month.  Good Job Myglam!


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 12, 2012)

I am so glad I don't have to smell the fish smell, but I'm jealous of this bag! How is the living proof?


----------



## Jazbot (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am so glad I don't have to smell the fish smell, but I'm jealous of this bag! How is the living proof?


 Haven't tried it as of yet since I have a blow out.

It seems like its good for right after a wash a coworker of mine did say she loves using it when she saw me open the bag.


----------



## MakeupA (Jun 12, 2012)

Philosophy started giving a free sample of the same moisturizer that's in the glam bag this month on their fb page. There might still be some left if anyone is interested.


----------



## makeupaddict089 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi everybody!

I'm a first time poster on here, but long time lurker..lol. I had a question for you guys. My myglam bag was suppose to arrive yesterday and it said it did according to the tracking number, but nothing arrived at my house and there was someone there the whole day....




 This has never happen to me and I've been with myglam for two months now, what advice do you guys have?


----------



## Jazbot (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *makeupaddict089* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi everybody!
> 
> ...


 Send them and e-mail and let them know.

Sometimes they mess up the Shipping label..they did that to me once and resent the bag.


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Jun 12, 2012)

myglam bag should be coming today..


----------



## luckylilme (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Philosophy started giving a free sample of the same moisturizer that's in the glam bag this month on their fb page. There might still be some left if anyone is interested.


Yep, I got one of those but they are all gone now. I started to post about it here yesterday but figured by the time I finished typing they would be gone so why bother.


----------



## MoniBelle (Jun 12, 2012)

I was being nosey and  noticed two questions.

As for the eyeliner ..... how to remove it? Contact solution Or rewetting Drops 

Thus why it says do not wear with contacts because the solution dissolves the liquid.

And how is it a duo ? The little nub slips out so when one end is worn out or gets blocked

you can easily pull it out flip it over and it'll work like brand new again granted it's not dried out.


----------



## Tampajane (Jun 12, 2012)

I like the June bag. I have to get my nose into the bag to notice a smell, but I'll air it out or febreeze it. My Nyx lip was Vitamin- great color for me. I haven't tried the eyeliner- permanent sounds hard to remove. Tampajane


----------



## mishtastic (Jun 12, 2012)

I had this problem for a while and complained to my local post office. They told me what happens is sometimes they transfer the package to a hub in your city, then that post office "delivers" it to your local post office. Then the local post office will deliver it to you. So sometimes, when it says it's out for delivery, they actually mean they are transferring it to a post office in your neighborhood -- which doesn't make any sense, but whatever.

It used to piss me off because I kept getting the "no one was home" attempt when I checked my tracking number, and there was no message in my mailbox that someone had attempted to deliver a package. It turned out that my local post office didn't even have the package yet. I think the main hub did it so the package wouldn't be late. Maybe your post office marked it as delivered (because it was brought to your local post office) and then they'll bring it to you the next day?

Sorry if that's confusing, but I hope this helps.



> Originally Posted by *makeupaddict089* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi everybody!
> 
> ...


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Jun 12, 2012)

I got the "orange soda" lipstick which looks REALLY weird on me. My skin is very pink toned and this looks like I am putting orange-beige concealer on my lips. I kinda can make it work if I very lightly dab it on my lips, then blot and then add a little pink gloss on top.. it turns into a nude color good for a smoky eye. But still it is weird that my skin looks more pink than my lips





I got unlucky with both lipstick shades the last 2 months  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Jun 12, 2012)

Kinda worried! I haven't gotten myGlam bag yet and the mail already came! we get other peoples mail all the time now he's giving away my stuff!! AT this rate I might not get my Target package either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Projected Delivery Date:
Jun 12 2012

12 Jun 2012 08:52 Package out for post office delivery
  12 Jun 2012 08:42 Package Sorted by local post office
  12 Jun 2012 06:35 Received by the local post office
  08 Jun 2012 15:28 Shipment Info Received by Post Office
  
  My mail man sucks and I even checked the USPS site: 

  Package Services
Out for Delivery
June 12, 2012, 8:52am
  Delivery Confirmationâ„¢
    Its been out for delivery since 8am but I don't have it and I just got regular mail  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I guess I'm going to have to talk to my mail carrier tomorrow UGH


----------



## Fluttershy (Jun 12, 2012)

DO NOT wear that eyeliner while wearing contacts!!  If it gets on your contact, it will turn it a blue violet tint!!  I had to throw out my contacts last night!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Jun 12, 2012)

finally got my bag, it took longer than expected!!

i'm pleased this month, it's a good bag and definitely worth the $10. let's hope they can keep it up!

i got the NYX lippie in "saturn" - not a color i'd purchase myself but i love lipsticks, and it looks "work appropriate". very curious to try out the philosophy moisturizer as well as the living proof frizz cream! the deal from LP isn't too great, in my opinion, cause $35 for trial size shampoo bottles is a bit expensive, but if i like the product i can see myself purchasing full size. i'm also happy about the eye marker, my revlon one will soon give up and i was planning to purchase a new one anyway. the bag is cute! mine doesn't shed glitter, but the edge of it got caught during packaging and is kind of nicked.. so i'll need to straighten that out with a book or something. it does indeed smell a bit fishy too... oh well, maybe it'll air out.

i REALLY hope they will be able to maintain the standard. this is quite close to their first bag IMO. maybe not price-wise, but in quality for sure!


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ibedatfinemami* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Kinda worried! I haven't gotten myGlam bag yet and the mail already came! we get other peoples mail all the time now he's giving away my stuff!! AT this rate I might not get my Target package either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> definitely talk to him. USPS can be a nightmare sometimes. the mail carrier at my old location was actually a bunch of rotating subs and they couldn't have cared less about my mail. i'd file a complaint online, too, if it happens too often.


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Jun 12, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## bluelion (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm so annoyed with my shipping issues this month that I've given up being surprised about the contents in the bag. Customer service gave me a stock answer, and my post office is giving me the run around. I'm hoping it'll get redelivered this week, fingers crossed. Anyway, I've already accidentally found out about a couple of items anyway. One blog I read had a picture of the NYX lipstick, and when contacting MyGlam about my bag, the rep mentioned the Living Proof item. Will find out the other items after I finish catching up on posts in this thread!


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 12, 2012)

With all these shipping issues it's no wonder the Post Office is operating in the red! Private companies at least have to adhere to a standard or you won't use them again. Sorry to all having the problems.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ibedatfinemami* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yup I'm going to file a complaint! My worst fears confirmed! My package is missing! I checked the site again hoping it updated to sent back to postal or something but it in fact updated to:
> 
> ...


 UGH!!!!!! makes me sooooooooo mad for you! when i still lived at my old place a package for me got lost that was from a swap - now, the girl was very nice and i didn't give her any crap about how it's unfair because i knew it's not her fault that USPS screwed up. then, about one month later, she messages me and says my package arrived back at her house!!! WTF?  i called USPS so many times because of that package and they claimed that they delivered it. turns out, the carrier scanned it, didn't drop it off, and it waited for 4 weeks to be picked up. then it went back to where it came from cause nobody picked it up. can you believe it? UGH! at this point i escalated the situation. i think it will really depend on who you're working with, because the supervisor at my local PO was super unfriendly and defended the worker and said that, basically, i'm full of crap.

maybe you should email myglam and ask if they could help you in contacting the PO. i think this will give USPS a little bit of a boost in terms of really looking into it.


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Jun 12, 2012)

Sad part is I don't trust people on my block! I have been giving them there mail when i get it but amazingly I never got any mail from them.. no way that they never got my mail and I was the only one receiving others mail! At least I give it to them! they are also so disrespectful! they park infrom of my mailbox and my driveway so that I have to ask them to move there car than give me attitude like I was being mean! UGH I'm just so upset!


----------



## Foureaves (Jun 12, 2012)

So I've used the Marabella eye liner/marker 2 days in a row now. I was able to easily take it off last night with olive oil.  It does have some serious lasting power which I like.  I have also found a solution to the MyGlam lippy's that I hated individually. I've combined last month's Salsa from Studio Gear with this month's Orange Soda and I think it's a combo that I can live with.  In real life, the shade looks slightly darker than this pic shows.


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> UGH!!!!!! makes me sooooooooo mad for you! when i still lived at my old place a package for me got lost that was from a swap - now, the girl was very nice and i didn't give her any crap about how it's unfair because i knew it's not her fault that USPS screwed up. then, about one month later, she messages me and says my package arrived back at her house!!! WTF?  i called USPS so many times because of that package and they claimed that they delivered it. turns out, the carrier scanned it, didn't drop it off, and it waited for 4 weeks to be picked up. then it went back to where it came from cause nobody picked it up. can you believe it? UGH! at this point i escalated the situation. i think it will really depend on who you're working with, because the supervisor at my local PO was super unfriendly and defended the worker and said that, basically, i'm full of crap.
> 
> maybe you should email myglam and ask if they could help you in contacting the PO. i think this will give USPS a little bit of a boost in terms of really looking into it.


 Oh I didn't think to do that! Sounds good I think i will be emailing Myglam! I'll even give them all the info case # and such! It doesn't seem like a hard job to read the mail and mail it to the right place! if you rush during sorting at least check b4 putting in the mailbox! I rather wait a few days than have it mailed to a different address!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ibedatfinemami* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sad part is I don't trust people on my block! I have been giving them there mail when i get it but amazingly I never got any mail from them.. no way that they never got my mail and I was the only one receiving others mail! At least I give it to them! they are also so disrespectful! they park infrom of my mailbox and my driveway so that I have to ask them to move there car than give me attitude like I was being mean! UGH I'm just so upset!


 sorry to hear that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i know what you mean about not trusting your neighbors. my old neighbors IN the house were fine, but i lived in a - hands down - really, really crappy neighborhood and it wouldn't have even surprised me if people tried stealing parcels if left outside. definitely file a complaint, let corporate know. it might not do a lot, but maybe it's worth it in long run. i really hope they find your parcel! what you could try as well is go in and ask if there is a package for you that needs to be picked up. just say you lost the slip or something, and give them your ID. if they have it.. i'd let them know what the heck actually happened.

funny thing is, too, that the USPS tracking numbers don't count for sh*t because it's not proof of delivery or whatever. i had loooong discussions on that with USPS, too.


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 12, 2012)

That looks gorgeous! I can't wait to try that eyeliner!!!



> Originally Posted by *Foureaves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I've used the Marabella eye liner/marker 2 days in a row now. I was able to easily take it off last night with olive oil.  It does have some serious lasting power which I like.  I have also found a solution to the MyGlam lippy's that I hated individually. I've combined last month's Salsa from Studio Gear with this month's Orange Soda and I think it's a combo that I can live with.  In real life, the shade looks slightly darker than this pic shows.


----------



## page5 (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Foureaves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I've used the Marabella eye liner/marker 2 days in a row now. I was able to easily take it off last night with olive oil.  It does have some serious lasting power which I like.  I have also found a solution to the MyGlam lippy's that I hated individually. I've combined last month's Salsa from Studio Gear with this month's Orange Soda and I think it's a combo that I can live with.  In real life, the shade looks slightly darker than this pic shows.


 Thanks for the review foureaves - the liner and lipstick are very flattering on you.  I have had excellent luck also layering lipsticks and glosses to achieve a color I like. Wish my bag would hurry up and get here


----------



## Foureaves (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That looks gorgeous! I can't wait to try that eyeliner!!!





> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks for the review foureaves - the liner and lipstick are very flattering on you.  I have had excellent luck also layering lipsticks and glosses to achieve a color I like. Wish my bag would hurry up and get here


 Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Another note about the eyeliner.  It didn't go on well on my waterline or when I tried to tightline, but it's excellent on the upper lid at the lash line and creates a perfect wing. I would consider paying $19 retail for this liner, the double tip is a bonus.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Jun 12, 2012)

how do you get the tip loose to switch it around?  i feel like i'll break my eyeliner trying to switch it!!


----------



## ValentineLissar (Jun 12, 2012)

I got my bag today and it's great! The bag did smell a little fishy and there was some glitter shedding, but it's really cute!  I got the lipstick in a color called Chloe, which I have to say is a very fierce shade of magenta with a duo color shreen of blue. (it sounds a little crazy but it's there.)  I am super happy that I didn't get Saturn or Apollo because I have both colors and it's nice that I got to try a different color, although I might be able to only wear this when I go out.


----------



## Foureaves (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> how do you get the tip loose to switch it around?  i feel like i'll break my eyeliner trying to switch it!!


 I'm not sure - but I have these craft/jewelry pliers that I'm thinking will work when it's time to switch it around  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Jun 12, 2012)

Yesterday it showed my bag was out for delivery but had not been delivered yet when I got home (checked the mail box and the front porch) around 5pm I heard a mysterious thunk at the door, opened it and Voila it was my my glam bag!  I hope that your bag turns up and a neighbor did not jack it because that is just bad karma!



> Originally Posted by *ibedatfinemami* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sad part is I don't trust people on my block! I have been giving them there mail when i get it but amazingly I never got any mail from them.. no way that they never got my mail and I was the only one receiving others mail! At least I give it to them! they are also so disrespectful! they park infrom of my mailbox and my driveway so that I have to ask them to move there car than give me attitude like I was being mean! UGH I'm just so upset!


----------



## bluelion (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mishtastic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had this problem for a while and complained to my local post office. They told me what happens is sometimes they transfer the package to a hub in your city, then that post office "delivers" it to your local post office. Then the local post office will deliver it to you. So sometimes, when it says it's out for delivery, they actually mean they are transferring it to a post office in your neighborhood -- which doesn't make any sense, but whatever.
> 
> ...


 Interesting, *mishtastic*. I'm really hoping that's the case for my package. My original ETA was 6/14, but in the past, I've always gotten it 2-4 days before the given date. Mine said out for delivery yesterday, and then today it said that delivery was attempted at around 7pm last night. Which was strange because our mail usually arrive anywhere from 11am-2pm. And there was no notice in its place either. I live in a commercial residence, and there is always someone available to take the mail. MyGlam told me to contact my post office and that it was probably there. I attempted to fill out the redelivery form online, but for some reason couldn't enter in any details other than my personal address. Then I called the post office, and was told that it'll be at my main city station. I drove over, gave my id and confirmation number, and the supervisor there told me that they didn't have it, and that it might be on a truck waiting to be redelivered. He shrugged when he said it, which wasn't very comforting. He was not unkind, but not particularly helpful or concerned. Which I've come to expect at that particular post office, haha. He noticed my address was commercial, and said that maybe it was closed, which is completely false. Not to mention I've never had a problem before due to my address. So now I'm just going to see if it gets to me by the 14th, and I guess I'll just have to try the post office channels again after that. The other thing is that when I pasted the confirmation code on the USPS site, it said that delivery was attempted to a zip code that was one digit off from mine. I'm not sure if that's significant or not. Plus, I've had to explain the situation to about 4 people today, once in writing and 3 times in person, and no one's been able to give me a straight solution or information about where my bag is currently. All in all, I'm hoping for the best, but am feeling a little frustrated having to go out of my way to resolve this.


----------



## TinaMarina (Jun 12, 2012)

I was excited to see an eyeliner in the bag...but then I saw that you can't use it if you wear contact lenses. Bummer. 




 I'm still debating on canceling. I definitely think this bag is an improvement over what we've been getting the past few months, but overall I think I'm happier with what I've received in Birchbox.


----------



## xlisaa (Jun 13, 2012)

With the post office, I often get a "delivered" message on my tracking, but my package never actually gets delivered until one or two days after. When I tried calling before &amp; got a case number, they did not really help, at all!


----------



## americanclassic (Jun 13, 2012)

I got the lipstick in "Power"--LOL they should rename it Duck-Lip Pink, because I swear anyone who wears that shade of pink always makes duck lips in photos--ironically or not. but my sister likes it, so at least it's getting used. obviously can't use the de-frizz since frizz is the least of my hair issues.

apparently a different glue formula for the bags? I think I might have preferred the old smell to dead fish lol. eyeliner isn't opaque enough for me, and I'm still a little skeeved out by their website (never got back to me on the ingredients). I _love_ the Philosophy moisturizer though! pretty sure I'll get a full size when it runs out--a myglam first for me.

MG is always fun to open and my sister likes it, but I don't end up using much inside, if anything. I'm fine with indie brands, but some of the products they use seem kind of sketch (smelly bags, nameless brushes, random asian-dollar-store products, marbella?). since I just resubbed to BB, I think I'll finally part with this one. I looked at my growing mountain of unused samples, and knew it was time to cut back.


----------



## Jazbot (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ibedatfinemami* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sad part is I don't trust people on my block! I have been giving them there mail when i get it but amazingly I never got any mail from them.. no way that they never got my mail and I was the only one receiving others mail! At least I give it to them! they are also so disrespectful! they park infrom of my mailbox and my driveway so that I have to ask them to move there car than give me attitude like I was being mean! UGH I'm just so upset!


 It's NY HONEY! lol Being mean is a necessity in this city.

Don't get me wrong...I am a very nice person especially to tourist..lol..but I always apply my personality to the transition and the gentrification in Brooklyn...Was once a very Vulgar borough but now is tourist friendly. lol

But that does suck..and what I do cuz MYglam ALWAYS forgets to put the Company name on shipping label I befriended the building mail man and he knows the different packages I get. Give your mailman a christmas card with money...have a small convo with him/her..you will be suprised what a little hospitality to your mail carrier can help expidite your package delivery...


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's NY HONEY! lol Being mean is a necessity in this city.
> 
> ...


 LOL Thanks! I might have to do that! Sucks to give money to a person they can't do there job right in the 1st place. Especially since I get other peoples mail all the time! but anything is worth a try! 



> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yesterday it showed my bag was out for delivery but had not been delivered yet when I got home (checked the mail box and the front porch) around 5pm I heard a mysterious thunk at the door, opened it and Voila it was my my glam bag!  I hope that your bag turns up and a neighbor did not jack it because that is just bad karma!


 I wish! When I called customers service they said it was delivered.. they are trying to find out who it was and where UGH! Hopefully they left it in the car! 



> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> sorry to hear that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i know what you mean about not trusting your neighbors. my old neighbors IN the house were fine, but i lived in a - hands down - really, really crappy neighborhood and it wouldn't have even surprised me if people tried stealing parcels if left outside. definitely file a complaint, let corporate know. it might not do a lot, but maybe it's worth it in long run. i really hope they find your parcel! what you could try as well is go in and ask if there is a package for you that needs to be picked up. just say you lost the slip or something, and give them your ID. if they have it.. i'd let them know what the heck actually happened.
> 
> funny thing is, too, that the USPS tracking numbers don't count for sh*t because it's not proof of delivery or whatever. i had loooong discussions on that with USPS, too.


 thanks yeah I'm filing complaints just have to wait to see if they call me back today like they said they would :-/


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xlisaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> With the post office, I often get a "delivered" message on my tracking, but my package never actually gets delivered until one or two days after. When I tried calling before &amp; got a case number, they did not really help, at all!


 Hopefully that is the case! I have a case number too and they said they would call me back today.. I'm just waiting to see if they actual do and what they have to say..


----------



## ladygrey (Jun 13, 2012)

For those of you that have been on the waiting list, how long does it take to get off? Just curious.


----------



## Hezzie (Jun 13, 2012)

My package was delivered yesterday. The bag is really cute but it does smell a little fishy. And the glitter fall out isn't terrible but its there.

Last month I got a dark brown lipstick that I couldn't use and this month I got another brown lipstick. This one is more of a nude color so I'm going to try and use it.


----------



## Denise Moya (Jun 13, 2012)

> For those of you that have been on the waiting list, how long does it take to get off? Just curious.Â


 I was off of it in less than a month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## crazymomma10 (Jun 13, 2012)

Mine is Out for Delivery today a day late seems it's been sitting two blocks down the road for 3 days.
So I am getting excited for the mail to get here but we always have different mail carriers so my mail can show up anywhere from 9am to 4pm good thing I live right in front of the mailboxes so I can stalk it all day haha.


----------



## cmcXo (Jun 13, 2012)

(disregard this post)


----------



## cmcXo (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the lipstick in "Power"--LOL they should rename it Duck-Lip Pink, because I swear anyone who wears that shade of pink always makes duck lips in photos--ironically or not. but my sister likes it, so at least it's getting used. obviously can't use the de-frizz since frizz is the least of my hair issues.
> 
> ...


 Hi, since you can't use the Living Proof no frizz, would you be willing to swap or sell it? I have very curly hair and it works amazingly for me! However, I think $38 for an 8oz bottle is way too much lol.


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Jun 13, 2012)

Maybe I jump the gun but if you say it's delivered and scanned as delivered than shouldn't you deliver it that day not the next day? I'm just happy I got myglam bag today! the bar code was crossed out with a pen and someone wrote scanned on the pink bubble bag?! I rather you not scan it and have it marked not yet delivered than make me worry! Apparently it wasn't my usual mailman someone covered for him. I'm just happy I got my bag and it wasn't misdelivered!  YAY!!


----------



## Tampajane (Jun 13, 2012)

If anyone hasn't seen the email yet, use the discount code MYGLAMKISS and get 25% off any of the NYX round lipsticks- at the NYX site. (nyxcosmetics).


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Tampajane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> If anyone hasn't seen the email yet, use the discount code MYGLAMKISS and get 25% off any of the NYX round lipsticks- at the NYX site. (nyxcosmetics).


 For those with a local ULTA or wants to order from ULTA.com the NYX products are Buy 1, Get 1 50% off. For those shopping in the store there is also a $3.50 off $10 coupon (printable from website) and $5 of $15 from the current Allure magazine.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 13, 2012)

My bag came today and it's the first time since becoming a MyGlam Ambassador that I've had to complain to them about the bag itself. My bag is so... cheap that I'm going to end up throwing it away, or at the very least never use it.


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My bag came today and it's the first time since becoming a MyGlam Ambassador that I've had to complain to them about the bag itself. My bag is so... cheap that I'm going to end up throwing it away, or at the very least never use it.


 ​I loved everything EXCEPT the cheap smelly bag!




Mine is still in the pink envelope (sealed) up in my closet. Im gona endup trashing it also.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 13, 2012)

Pics from my cellphone.


----------



## Aeone123 (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My bag came today and it's the first time since becoming a MyGlam Ambassador that I've had to complain to them about the bag itself. My bag is so... cheap that I'm going to end up throwing it away, or at the very least never use it.


 

 That bag looked/felt super cheap - and mine smelled very strongly like dead fish.  I was able to stand the chemical scent of the other bags, but rotten fish? Wheeeew, no way, lol.  Opened it up, took the items out and slam-dunked that sucker into the trash.


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 13, 2012)

I think the bag is really cute! If I have one that sheds I think I'll mod podge it.


----------



## americanclassic (Jun 13, 2012)

I just got an extra bag in the mail today, and noticed I had been charged twice. Anyone else have this happen? I'm guessing it has to do with the server change or something?


----------



## amygab1126 (Jun 13, 2012)

The fact that they sent us an eyeliner that can't be worn with contact lenses is absolute BS. How common are contacts? Half the people I know wear them! And then I got the only lipstick shade I've seen here that I REALLY didn't want - the bright magenta one ("Chloe"). Plus, I have zero issues with frizz ever. The cheap gold bag is a throwaway. so...basically I paid $10 for some useless items and a little tube of moisturizer (and like all subscription addicts, I'm already freaking swimming in moisturizer). I gotta cancel this one. I say it every damn month...


----------



## xochitlsays (Jun 13, 2012)

I was actually really happy with this month!

The only thing that I was a little bummed about is the lipstick I received was "POWER"; not my color, at all, BUT it will be going to a friend of mine who will love it.

Oh and the bag is kinda stinky





I must say I was on the verge of cancelling but this bag took me a couple steps back.

I hope they keep giving us stuff like this!


----------



## Baberanza (Jun 13, 2012)

I got my bag a few days ago &amp; love everything about it except:

-the bag really does smell like fish! which i can leave with. i'd air it out except my bag was totally a mess. the string that is like sewn into it was falling apart. BUT, I emailed them &amp; will be receiving a new one, no problem. 

-the eyeliner will be going up for trade. i don't want to use it because i love my liner and i literally wear contacts at all times (except when sleeping).

-and my lippie came in 'eucalyptus.' I think this would look better on someone else. lol not me. also will want to be tradubg

 other than that i'm happy. just as xochitlsays ^ said, i was also going to give up today but this pag made me take a few steps back as well. =]


----------



## tilliefairy (Jun 13, 2012)

Well my bag came today. I think everything is going up for trade except the eyeliner. I'm really glad they decided to start sending more makeup in there bags. That being said this months selection just feels blah to me. I think i might have liked this bag more if i had gotten a lip color that i liked and didn't have a gazillion hair care and lotions to go through. Of course its not their fault that i am addicted to subs and have so much stuff. I'm really on the fence about canceling. They have done better the last few months but while going through my stash of samples almost all of them I don't want/can' or wont use come from myglam.


----------



## lovepink (Jun 13, 2012)

Haha me too!  I still have the freeman mask packet, the x out, the premier dead sea stuff never been used!  I acutally used the cute little bags they put the samples in but not the actual samples!



> Originally Posted by *tilliefairy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well my bag came today. I think everything is going up for trade except the eyeliner. I'm really glad they decided to start sending more makeup in there bags. That being said this months selection just feels blah to me. I think i might have liked this bag more if i had gotten a lip color that i liked and didn't have a gazillion hair care and lotions to go through. Of course its not their fault that i am addicted to subs and have so much stuff. I'm really on the fence about canceling. They have done better the last few months but while going through my stash of samples almost all of them I don't want/can' or wont use come from myglam.


----------



## girlwithclass (Jun 13, 2012)

All in all, I was pleasantly surprised with my MyGlam bag this month! I received the NYX lippy in "Eucalyptus" (which is very much the shade of the bubble mailer!) but I ended up really loving it when I tried it out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I still have yet to try the other items, BUT I CAN say that I will try all of them and more than likely be able to put them all to good use (where as in the past, there have been bags where at least 1-2 items never were..)!
I also think Eucalyptus would make a nice lighter pink when mixed with a nude shade, going to have to try it out!

With that being said, I really LOVE the NYX lippy in "Power" (judging from swatches, I would love to try it out). So, if there is any one who received it and will not use it - I would love to trade for it (I have a few items from past glam bags I won't use, and a couple items from the GG BB I haven't used) or possibly even buy it from you.


----------



## Emr410 (Jun 13, 2012)

I got my bag today too! I am excited about the contents but agree with everyone on the fish smell of the bag. I even asked my husband to smell it when he got home and he asked me where it came from because it smelled like a fish market! ha!


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wintersnowpeach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my bag a few days ago &amp; love everything about it except:
> 
> ...


 I too received that shade of lip stick which is no big deal for me as I'm a makeup hoarder - I give up on saying collector 'cause the truth is I buy and tend not to use but my daughters do use my stuff so it's not wasted. Any rate, there are 128 other shades to try from so if you haven't opened it then trade it with someone else.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm off to Ulta tomorrow to pick up six more colors since it's B1G1 50% and couple that with my $5 off $15 I'll pay $12.97 for six or $2.16 each.


----------



## Tulipp (Jun 13, 2012)

I got my bag this past week, I got the lipstick in Iced Honey. It's a pretty color. 

For those girls who are saying not to wear it with contacts, I wore the eyeliner just on the top of my eyes. Not on my waterline, and nothing happened. 
I would not put it inside of my eye, but nothing happened to my contacts when they were on the top lid.


----------



## Baberanza (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I too received that shade of lip stick which is no big deal for me as I'm a makeup hoarder - I give up on saying collector 'cause the truth is I buy and tend not to use but my daughters do use my stuff so it's not wasted. Any rate, there are 128 other shades to try from so if you haven't opened it then trade it with someone else.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm off to Ulta tomorrow to pick up six more colors since it's B1G1 50% and couple that with my $5 off $15 I'll pay $12.97 for six or $2.16 each.


 Hmmm, I just got an Ulta gift card for graduation....maybe I'll put it towards these lol! I've actually used these lippies in the past though and since I don't wear lipstick very often, it'll probably be easier for me to just trade. I took one look at the color though and put it down, so I know someone else is bound to want it!


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Tulipp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my bag this past week, I got the lipstick in Iced Honey. It's a pretty color.
> 
> ...


 This!!!! I wear contacts and I plan on using it on the upper lid only. I almost never wear liquid on the bottom anyway so it's no biggie. I'm super stoked it's so hard to get off. I REALLY hope I get Iced Honey too.


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This!!!! I wear contacts and I plan on using it on the upper lid only. I almost never wear liquid on the bottom anyway so it's no biggie. I'm super stoked it's so hard to get off. I REALLY hope I get Iced Honey too.


 Strangely, my liner washed right off. I was kind of hoping it would STAY on. Hmmmm...


----------



## bluelion (Jun 13, 2012)

With the exception of Orange Soda and Power, do all the lipsticks have a frost/shimmer finish? Anyone know?


----------



## xheidi (Jun 14, 2012)

i'm still waiting for my tracking #!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## genundead (Jun 14, 2012)

I would just like to update that after leaving my bag out overnight, the smell has vanished! Its a super cute little bag, and will be great to use like a clutch on my Vegas trip this weekend!


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluelion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> With the exception of Orange Soda and Power, do all the lipsticks have a frost/shimmer finish? Anyone know?


 Of the lipsticks they sent out of all 126 varieties? It all should have a shimmer to it since it all contains mica. BTW to those who use vegan free products do NOT use this lipstick as it contains BEES WAX.

INGREDIENTS: Bees Wax, Copernicia Cerifera (Carnauba) Wax, Euphorbia Cerifera (Candelilla) Wax, Ceresin, Microcrystalline Wax, Polyethylene, Octyldodeanol, Polyisobutene, Ethylhexyl Palmitate, Diisostearyl Malate, Polyglyceryl -2 Triisostearate, Isostearyl Isostearate, Bis-Digylceryl Polyacyladipade-2, Tocopheryl Acetate, B.H.A, Fragrance, Mica, Titanium Dioxide, Iron Oxide Red, Iron Oxide Yellow, Iron Oxide Black, D&amp;C Red No.6, D&amp;C Red No.7, D&amp;C Red No.27, FD&amp;C Yellow No.5 Aluminum Lake, FD&amp;C Blue No.1 Aluminum Lake, and D&amp;C Red No.36 MAY CONTAIN: Mica (CI 77019), Titanium Dioxide (CI 77891), Iron Oxide Red (CI 77491), Iron Oxide Yellow (CI 77492), Iron Oxide Black (CI 77499), D&amp;C Red No.6 (CI 15850), FD&amp;C Blue No.1 Aluminum Lake (CI 42090), D&amp;C Red No.7 (CI 15850), D&amp;C Red No.27 (CI 45410:1), or FD&amp;C Yellow No.5 Aluminum Lake (CI 19140).


----------



## bluelion (Jun 14, 2012)

Oh, yeah, I just meant of the ones they sent. Thanks for the info. I've seen quite a few NYX Round lipsticks with a cream/satin finish, sans any shimmer. I even own a couple (Hera and Thalia). I was looking at the swatches of the other colors they sent, and they (other than the two I mentioned before) seem to be frosty, so I was just looking for confirmation on that. I'm trying to figure out what color would suit me best in case I get one that doesn't work for me. I think I could work with Eucalyptus, Chloe, or maybe Saturn. I know for sure that Orange Soda and Vitamin will wash me out terribly!

I'm a little nervous about this fish smell I keep reading about. I just hope they don't blame the glue again. Did no one from MyGlam smell the bags to make sure they were okay before getting mailed out? Especially given their past issues with smelly bags. They had to figure people would notice it! I find it hard to believe that the smell developed in transit.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 14, 2012)

They didn't blame the glue, I was the one blaming the glue because when I had the chance to tour their warehouse back in March I deliberately smelled several bags and none had an odor but when my bag arrived it had a horrible, overwhelmingly bad, odor so I attributed to the glue they used. And unless something's changed no one from the MyGlam offices goes down to the warehouse during shipping to ensure quality control. The warehouse isn't even in the same city as the their office.


----------



## AuntOly (Jun 14, 2012)

I never thought it was the glue. I just thought it was cheap foreign made bags. This one is disgusting. It smells like a dirty fish tank and the inside was filthy. I threw away the bag, liner and lipstick. The eye and lip products were not sealed, so I was afraid whatever chemicals are causing the noxious smell permeated the cosmetics. I am disgusted with my glam and the way the cheap out. I would rather not get a bag and get pristine cosmetics free of nasty odors.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluelion (Jun 14, 2012)

Glad they didn't blame the glue; that always felt kind of bogus to me. Looks like it's just speculation from others at this point. Still, I'd think someone from the company would get some samples of the finished bags before they were sent for shipping in order to enforce some quality control. Hope they'll consider doing that in the future. Although I suppose there wasn't much they could've done at that point even if they did notice it. I can just imagine the outrage if the bags were delayed because of it! I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I'm one of the lucky ones that don't get a smelly bag. Really hope I get it tomorrow!

*AuntOly, *my NYX lipsticks I've purchased have all been sealed, so you should try contacting them to see if they can send you another. Unsure about the liner.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 14, 2012)

My lipstick was sealed as well with a plastic wrapper. I can't recall if the liner was as well. I know my NYX Glide On Pencils was (I bought two a while back and wanted to use it today).


----------



## Meghan Leigh (Jun 14, 2012)

I was thinking of buying the lipstick in orange soda, did any brunettes receive it? I am pretty tan and have dark hair. I saw a girl post a picture of what it looks like but I believe she was blonde and I thought it looked great!


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Strangely, my liner washed right off. I was kind of hoping it would STAY on. Hmmmm...


I read on the website that the skin needs to be very clean and dry and it kind of sounded like there shouldn't be eyeshadow underneath. I'll try to put it on before my eyeshadow somehow. It can't soak in if the eyeshadow or primer is blocking the lid.


----------



## AuntOly (Jun 14, 2012)

My lipstick and liner were definitely not sealed. Now I am even happier I tossed them.


----------



## jessicakohler (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi everyone!!!

I got my bag and the lipstick was EUCALYPTUS. Would anyone who got ORANGE SODA or VITAMIN like to trade? I don't post much here but I did trade with CaliMel a couple of bags ago if you wanted a ref!!!


----------



## xgabzillaa (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jessicakohler* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi everyone!!!
> 
> I got my bag and the lipstick was EUCALYPTUS. Would anyone who got ORANGE SODA or VITAMIN like to trade? I don't post much here but I did trade with CaliMel a couple of bags ago if you wanted a ref!!!


 I have vitamin, but it's not sealed. I tried it on my hand once.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I read on the website that the skin needs to be very clean and dry and it kind of sounded like there shouldn't be eyeshadow underneath. I'll try to put it on before my eyeshadow somehow. It can't soak in if the eyeshadow or primer is blocking the lid.


I tried it in the morning after I washed my face (and eyelids and everything) and it stayed on pretty well. However, when I washed my face at night (with my mild purpose cleanser) it immediately came all off... I was surprised because it wouldn't come of my hands! Maybe my oily eyelids contributed to this!


----------



## theredwonder (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I tried it in the morning after I washed my face (and eyelids and everything) and it stayed on pretty well. However, when I washed my face at night (with my mild purpose cleanser) it immediately came all off... I was surprised because it wouldn't come of my hands! Maybe my oily eyelids contributed to this!


 I had the exact experience. I was worried it wouldn't come off, but had no problems when I washed my face. It stayed put really well on my eyes all day though and didn't smudge a bit.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had the exact experience. I was worried it wouldn't come off, but had no problems when I washed my face. It stayed put really well on my eyes all day though and didn't smudge a bit.


Yes, that's what's good about it! The bad part is that I can't wear it at the beach/swimming pool now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluelion (Jun 14, 2012)

Anyone catch the leak of the possible July bag on the facebook page? Looks like a member got products that were totally different from everyone else, and it looks like it includes

samples from Always. Really?
Unless it's a total fluke, of course.


----------



## theredwonder (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluelion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone catch the leak of the possible July bag on the facebook page? Looks like a member got products that were totally different from everyone else, and it looks like it includes
> 
> ...


 Oh gosh. I'd say I hope it's a fluke, but that would lead me to wonder what random Always products are doing around the packaging plant... I don't like either scenario.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 14, 2012)

The post is gone now, but I definitely saw it!


----------



## bluelion (Jun 14, 2012)

Yikes, Is it really gone? I can still see it but I haven't refreshed the page yet. If it isn't July's bag, I see no reason to delete it. Never mind, looks it was deleted by the original poster.


----------



## sinatraskitten (Jun 14, 2012)

I got the lippie in Chloe.  Bright Pink shade with blue undertones.  Beautiful color!  Just not for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 14, 2012)

Take a screenshot while you still have it up!


----------



## bluelion (Jun 14, 2012)

I think it's been more or less confirmed that it isn't July's bag, but spoiler tagged just in case. Probably a mistake at the warehouse, especially if they do order fulfillment for multiple companies. Pretty bizarre.


----------



## Denise Moya (Jun 14, 2012)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I think it's been more or less confirmed that it isn't July's bag. Probably a mistake at the warehouse, especially if they do order fulfillment for multiple companies. Pretty bizarre. That is the bag and sanitary products the Tampax Radiant was sending out not so long ago. Both bags must be coming from the same place?


----------



## luckylilme (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm going to the trade forum because I know this is out of place here but, I have the lipstick in Georgia and would be interested in swapping if you like the color.  I want Chloe or eucalyptus.


----------



## cskeiser (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluelion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   I received the same pink/purple star bag free from Always (including samples)... I'm guessing someone was just goofing around and put it with the makeup products and MyGlam info cards, and bubble mailer.  Keeping us on our toes.. lol


----------



## Tampajane (Jun 14, 2012)

I like that cute bag, though. And I wouldn't mind getting those samples.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluelion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's definately the bag that Always sent out for free a month or two ago. I have one. The rest of the items... weird. It could be her pulling a joke on us OR someone pulling a joke on her OR a big mistake on Fulfilco's part (the warehouse MyGlam uses).


----------



## Marshie (Jun 14, 2012)

Finally got my bag today &amp; it stinks sooooo bad! It smells like the fish department of my supermarket. :x And to top it all of, my NYX lippie was not in there. Although, I am digging all the items in my bag. So, yay on the stuff but booooo on the smell.


----------



## Marshie (Jun 14, 2012)

I still cannot believe this is real. I may be alone or wrong for being a skeptic but no. *shrug*



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's definately the bag that Always sent out for free a month or two ago. I have one. The rest of the items... weird. It could be her pulling a joke on us OR someone pulling a joke on her OR a big mistake on Fulfilco's part (the warehouse MyGlam uses).


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 14, 2012)

> I read on the website that the skin needs to be very clean and dry and it kind of sounded like there shouldn't be eyeshadow underneath. I'll try to put it on before my eyeshadow somehow. It can't soak in if the eyeshadow or primer is blocking the lid.


 I had actually just washed my face &amp; only had â€take a deep breathâ€ on. So idk...


----------



## clchild (Jun 14, 2012)

They seems to always be funky.  Doesn't really bother me but it is a little weird.  I tossed mine right into the trash.  Not because of the smell, but because of the shedding glitter.  

I LOVED the Frizz product!  I already have like 3 eyeliners exactly like the one from this months box (not complaining, if I didn't already have so many I would have been thrilled), but I'd love to get more of the Frizz!


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *clchild* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They seems to always be funky.  Doesn't really bother me but it is a little weird.  I tossed mine right into the trash.  Not because of the smell, but because of the shedding glitter.
> 
> I LOVED the Frizz product!  I already have like 3 eyeliners exactly like the one from this months box (not complaining, if I didn't already have so many I would have been thrilled), but I'd love to get more of the Frizz!


 ​OMG I Looooooove the Living Proof also! Totally planning on investing in this stuff


----------



## Kirari (Jun 15, 2012)

I finally got mine in yesterday, after it took an amazing journey from their warehouse to Atlanta to New Orleans to Memphis and then to me.  Not really sure what the mail was thinking there.  My daugther got hers in a few days before. 

I didn't notice the fish smell on my bag until I actually stuck my face in and huffed.  Eww.  Still, unless I'm really close, I don't smell it and the glitter isn't shedding, so I think I will keep mine.  It's cute. 

My NYX was in the color Vitamin.  It's not a color I would normally wear, but I kinda like it for a nude tone.  Mog's was in Orange Crush.  I haven't had a chance to try any of the other stuff yet, but I'm looking forward to the eyeliner.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## americanclassic (Jun 15, 2012)

can someone link the trading forum? I received two bags because they charged me twice for some reason. I know some of you love the frizz stuff, and now I have two of them lol


----------



## Squidling (Jun 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xlisaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do any of you ladies have any tips to remove the liner? I put it on my eyes &amp; even my Bobbi Brown remover won't take it off! Now, my right eye looks like a raccoon with faded blue (I only tried it on one eye)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I swear by Jojoba oil when I'm in a pinch! Jojoba on a cotton pad took it right off for me. And the bonus is that it's CHEAP! You can get a good sized bottle at Trader Joe's for next to nothing. Good luck!


----------



## bluelion (Jun 15, 2012)

My bag did smell, but only when I get my nose right up in there, so I'll just try not to do that. Haha. However, I was disappointed that there's nothing in the bag that helps it retain its shape, and mine came bent and a little wrinkled. I stacked some heavy books on top, so maybe that'll help iron it out. There was also a bit fraying on the inside, but I just cut that part out. Either way, I don't plan on using it, but hopefully it'll come in handy to give away some time. Assuming the smell dissipates! I have the regular styling cream from Living Proof in the same size, so I gave my sister the one in the bag. The eyeliner I'm on the fence about. I mean, I'll use it, but I'm not that excited about it. Will definitely try the moisturizer. Good contents overall; I hope they continue in this direction.

In general I'm pleased, but I'm still waiting for them to hit it out of the ball park. And I really want them to sort out the smell issues with some of these bags. It's off-putting and affects presentation, which does matter to me, even if I like the products inside.

Also, I got Vitamin. Pretty color, seems to fit right in with the big orange/coral trend at the moment, but it's definitely not for me. Still sealed. Looking for Eucalyptus or Chloe as a second option, if anyone's interested in trading.


----------



## cmcXo (Jun 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> can someone link the trading forum? I received two bags because they charged me twice for some reason. I know some of you love the frizz stuff, and now I have two of them lol


 Here you are: 

https://www.facebook.com/myglam?sk=app_202980683107053&amp;app_data=31662b25-6414-4d6e-9787-2649d012b331%3A23

I am interested in trading/buying those from you, btw!


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 18, 2012)

I JUST got my glam bag! Bag smelled like fish, shedding was minimal, got the worst lipstick color for ME. It was Power. Doesn't go with my coloring at all! LOVE the eyeliner! I had no problems getting it off with just water. I'm giddy to try the Living Proof because I have the exact hair it's made for, incredibly frizzy unless managed. Overall a great bag, probably my favorite yet.


----------



## ladygrey (Jun 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluelion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I actually got that exact bag with an always sample in it in a box of always products I got. Probably was just a mix up!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jun 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I JUST got my glam bag! Bag smelled like fish, shedding was minimal, got the worst lipstick color for ME. It was Power. Doesn't go with my coloring at all! LOVE the eyeliner! I had no problems getting it off with just water. I'm giddy to try the Living Proof because I have the exact hair it's made for, incredibly frizzy unless managed. Overall a great bag, probably my favorite yet.


 I received Power too! I didn't dare swatch it or try it out because I already knew that it wasn't for me! I also love the eyeliner  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I loveee the living proof stuff also!


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 18, 2012)

I just tried take a deep breath. OMG I love it so much! I hope it doesn't break me out because it feels so good on the skin! I'm almost out of

moisturizer and this stuff is fantastic.


----------



## yoru (Jun 19, 2012)

My boyfriend picked up my bag for me because I am out of states and the glitters fall off like crazy! I feel sorry for his desk. lol

I for orange soda for my lippe which I am excited to try out :3


----------



## bluelion (Jun 19, 2012)

I hope they have a 5th item in the bag next month.


----------



## Angelaelle (Jun 19, 2012)

I ended up throwing the bag out. It looked so cheap and was shedding glitter. I really wish they'd do away with them.

I am loving the contents of this month's bag though. the Living Proof is amazing! My hair is really curly and gets frizzy but it's been looking fantastic. The test will be the hot weather we're getting starting tomorrow.

I'm not very good with liquid eyeliner, but I tried the Marbella eyeliner and loved it. It looked fantastic, and I didn't have trouble removing it. I did put it on over eye primer, concealer, and eye shadow, so maybe it never adhered to my skin with all those layers.

Did anyone else get NYX in Saturn? I like it. It's similar to some of the lippies I already have, but I like the texture.


----------



## Jazbot (Jun 20, 2012)

So an update on my end.

I wear contacts and only use the eyeline on the upper lid and my urban decay on the bottom. No stinging no reaction nothing....As for taking it off I had no problem taking it off even with just soap and water...

I love love the moisturizer...I am considering on buying the full size with the new MyGlam no shipping code.

I havent used the bag yet but I will use it to go out. I have no smell in my bag.

I blow out my hair right now so havent tried the frizz cream yet.

I do like my lipstick as well. Good job Myglam.


----------



## FooFooShnickens (Jun 20, 2012)

I really enjoyed this months bag, despite the fact that the lipcolor was not for me and I prefer a heavier moisturizer than what was given. I gave those to a good home, though! I look forward to practicing with the liner (I'm not so good with it yet! I'm used to pencils that can be smudged and are much less precise!), and I absolutely LOVE the hair stuff. My hair has a mind of it's own, but I find if I use this after washing, I don't have to blow dry and straighten immediately. I can just let it dry naturally, run the straightener through it, and it's all good!!


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 20, 2012)

I finally got to use the Living Proof. Holy moly this stuff is good!!! My curls really ARE defined and very few products I've tried work this well.

I'm in love with the moisturizer. It's so refreshing and makes my skin so soft. I also had no problem at all removing the liner.


----------



## ValentineLissar (Jun 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angelaelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ended up throwing the bag out. It looked so cheap and was shedding glitter. I really wish they'd do away with them.
> 
> ...


 I have Saturn as well! ( I bought it a while ago, and not through myglam.) I love it. It's pretty subtle but still gives a shine so I think it's perfect for work without being too loud.  I still haven't opened Chloe (the bright fushia pink with blue shimmer) yet because I still haven't had an occasion to wear it.


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 21, 2012)

So this is the website MyGlam says to buy the Marabella products. It's so much better than that other site we found! http://www.diosacosmetics.com//

Half off your purchase with the code MYGLAM


----------



## FooFooShnickens (Jun 21, 2012)

Is it too early to start wishing for July sneak peeks? I can't wait to see!!


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FooFooShnickens* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it too early to start wishing for July sneak peeks? I can't wait to see!!


 Only about 10 days too early... but no! lol Im right there with ya!


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 21, 2012)

Just found this event on Facebook​  ​ 
 July 6 at 5:00pm until July 20 at 8:00pm in CDT

 [*]  
All ULTA Beauty locations

[*]  
FREE blowout using Living Proof products when you book an appointment. Choose your style, straight or wavy &amp; keep it Frizz-Free all weekend long. 

Dates: July 6, 13 &amp; 20
Time: 5:00pm - 8:00pm

Reserve your appointment today!
Appointments limited.

PLUS spend $25 on Living Proof products
and receive a FREE Frizz Restyling Spray 3.4 oz.
A $24 VALUE


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jun 22, 2012)

Well, I just signed back up for Myglam. I signed up and got the April bag but unsubbed right after that bag because I wanted to try Beauty Army. Then cancelled that for Sample Society and blah blah blah, LOL! I actually liked the April bag so we'll see how it goes... if I can get in in time to get the July bag. I'm on the waiting list again


----------



## Jenna1006 (Jun 23, 2012)

I just watched a u-tube video from Canada of a LancÃ´me sponsored box for the luxe box (I think it was Luxe box) hand picked by Michelle Phan. They were all full sized LancÃ´me items. What I don't understand is y can't she get them to sponsor even a sample sized LancÃ´me item for the My glam bag.


----------



## Baberanza (Jun 23, 2012)

Lol, I finally got my replacement. Including the weekend, it took 8 days from departure to delivery. Ridic. Anyways, they sent me ANOTHER lip quench, too =D Gonna put it up for trade, but thought it was cute cuz it's a throwback. lol.


----------



## sinatraskitten (Jun 25, 2012)

Had an excellent trade with Luckylilme  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sinatraskitten (Jun 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ​OMG I Looooooove the Living Proof also! Totally planning on investing in this stuff


 I love it too!


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 25, 2012)

If anyone doesn't want their living proof, I'd love to trade for it. 



 Just PM me!


----------



## mermuse (Jun 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jenna1006* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just watched a u-tube video from Canada of a LancÃ´me sponsored box for the luxe box (I think it was Luxe box) hand picked by Michelle Phan. They were all full sized LancÃ´me items. What I don't understand is y can't she get them to sponsor even a sample sized LancÃ´me item for the My glam bag.


 I've been wondering that for a while now.  Seems like she'd try to use her relationship with them.  Maybe she has, though, I don't know.  It seems like LancÃ´me could scrounge something up since they do GWP on occasion.


----------



## nerdgirlmakeup (Jun 29, 2012)

Has anyone been able to find a list of ingredients in the Marbella eyeliner pens? I have some concerns about them.


----------



## calexxia (Jun 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If anyone doesn't want their living proof, I'd love to trade for it.
> 
> ...


 Sephora is giving that away instore or if you call them, I believe. FYI  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hrseangel (Jun 30, 2012)

*I am looking for the Marbella eyeliner pen. **FOUND 2 to trade for!! MUT traders ROCK!! Will let you all know how they work in the water/pool/ocean. THANKS!!*

Need one for vacation.

Have a small list to trade with and a few other items not listed.

Please message me.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126499/lisa-in-nv-trade-list


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 30, 2012)

I don't know what is in the Marbella liners but I've been using it for over a week now and am happy with it. Would I buy it again? Most likely not but I will use it up.


----------



## ValentineLissar (Jul 1, 2012)

I like the Marbella eyeliner in that it's easy to apply. But It does smear. I wore it last night along my lid and some of it smeared onto my crease a couple of hours later.  But I was wearing eyeshadow with UD's primer potion so maybe the eyeliner pen is only mean to worn along without other stuff?  Oh well. I will still use it though because it's a nice eyeliner. 

I do love that living proof stuff and the moisturizer!


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 1, 2012)

Yours smeared? Mine stayed put just fine. Just goes to show what works for one person doesn't always work for someone else.


----------



## ValentineLissar (Jul 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yours smeared? Mine stayed put just fine. Just goes to show what works for one person doesn't always work for someone else.


 Well, the funny thing is that I wore it once before without eyeshadow or primer and it stayed put just fine.  But last night it smeared onto the top of my crease.  By the way, I dry skin but whenever I put on eyeshadow, my lids tend to get a little oily so maybe that's why it smeared?


----------

